# Come avete regolarto i conti ...



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2018)

Questa discussione è per traditi e traditori, quando il tradimento viene a galla, non importa come, crea squilibri notevoli, ma spesso accade che se chi viene tradito ha reazioni fra il dolore e lo sgomento, chi tradisce prova sensazioni opposte fra il rammarico, la rabbia o il sollievo... dipende dallo stato della coppia.

La domanda quindi è come avete reagito, cosa avevate previsto e cosa è andata, o non, come pensavate o speravate.
Insomma non analizziamo i particolari del tradimento in sè ma le reazioni e gli stati conseguenti ai fatti.

Se siete teneri e fortunati virgulti ed il tradimento non vi ha mai sfiorato... raccontate pure reazioni altrui di cui siete al corrente, per la discussione non fa gran differenza.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa discussione è per traditi e traditori, quando il tradimento viene a galla, non importa come, crea squilibri notevoli, ma spesso accade che se chi viene tradito ha reazioni fra il dolore e lo sgomento, chi tradisce prova sensazioni opposte fra il rammarico, la rabbia o il sollievo... dipende dallo stato della coppia.
> 
> La domanda quindi è come avete reagito, cosa avevate previsto e cosa è andata, o non, come pensavate o speravate.
> Insomma non analizziamo i particolari del tradimento in sè ma le reazioni e gli stati conseguenti ai fatti.
> ...


La mia reazione è stata ragionevole nel senso che ho sentito di scenate peggiori... La sofferenza e la delusione sono state terribili. 
Le cose peggiori però sono state due, entrambe nel post tradimento:
- in vista di una separazione ha proposto una soluzione  che per i figli sarebbe stato un enorme tradimento ( questo per uscire lui economicamente più vantaggiato anche se questo significava di vedere i figli 6 volte all’anno, forse anche meno)
- è rimasto completamente indifferente alla mia sofferenza: io piangevo ore nella camera accanto e lui guardava la TV.

Per il dopo ho messo condizioni: qualità di vita, basta stare in casa sempre mentre lui va con escort, se voglio cenare fuori, si cena fuori. Piccoli sfizi che prima non ci concedevamo visto che le puttane costano.
Poi 6 mesi circa dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho conosciuto qualcuno. Sinceramente avevo bisogno di affetto.
Da allora sono passati 3 anni.
Cosa ho previsto, cosa ho sperato ?
Ho sperato di vedere in lui pentimento ed empatia per lo stato in cui mi aveva portato... Ma niente ....
Non ha reagito, quindi io mi sono allontanata sempre di più. 
Non ho previsto e non ho sperato iniziare in quelle condizioni una storia così importante. 
E’ sempre un rischio iniziare una storia in uno stato vulnerabile. 
Quello che spero è di crescere i miei figli in un clima sereno per quanto possibile.


----------



## Rose1994 (19 Novembre 2018)

Ciao Lara, ma ti sei separata?


----------



## Lara3 (19 Novembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ciao Lara, ma ti sei separata?


No.


----------



## Moni (19 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No.


Ma come cavolo fai a sopportare tutto questo 
Non è un giudizio mi chiedo veramente come sia possibile cosa è che spaventa in una separazione più che questo continuo menefreghismo misto a freddezza 
Escort.. Allora li porto almeno a Cene fuori... Ma 
Una questione economica forse io uno così lo defenestro


----------



## Rose1994 (19 Novembre 2018)

Ma non penso che tutti quelli che vivono in casa si amino, spesso c'è proprio indifferenza e mancando il rispetto non c'è proprio più niente. Magari è un buon padre per i propri figli e vuole restare in casa per stare di più con loro, magari ognuno di loro ha trovato un proprio equilibrio così dato che non si amano più.
Non sono i primi ad essere separati in casa.


----------



## Moni (19 Novembre 2018)

No x carità.. Equilibri
Sarò io strana


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La mia reazione è stata ragionevole nel senso che ho sentito di scenate peggiori... La sofferenza e la delusione sono state terribili.
> Le cose peggiori però sono state due, entrambe nel post tradimento:
> - in vista di una separazione ha proposto una soluzione  che per i figli sarebbe stato un enorme tradimento ( questo per uscire lui economicamente più vantaggiato anche se questo significava di vedere i figli 6 volte all’anno, forse anche meno)
> - è rimasto completamente indifferente alla mia sofferenza: io piangevo ore nella camera accanto e lui guardava la TV.
> ...


Premetto che non esprimo giudizi, è sempre difficile quando non si è nei panni altrui.
La tua situazione è di quelle già viste... ci si acconcia in modo da non rimetterci del tutto le penne economicamente ma anche in modo da salvare una qualità di vita sopportabile, anche in funzione dei figli.
E' sacrosanto che tu pretenda che il denaro che entra nella coppia non sia destinato a divertimenti solo suoi, quindi bene il pretendere una vita decente.
Dopo un tradimento ci si sente soli, sconfitti e spesso anche svuotati e se qualcuno ci dedica delle attenzioni, ovviamente è un contributo a non affossare la nostra autostima. Questo non significa, come dici giustamente, che sia opportuno intraprendere scelte forti quando ancora non si è raggiunta una certa stabilità, ma se vedi che questo stato di cose ti "mangia" la vita e ti impedisce progetti che tendano ala tua felicità, valuta ogni opzione. Una madre serena rende sereno anche  l'ambiente dei figli...


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Premetto che non esprimo giudizi sempre difficile quando non si è nei panni altrui.
> La tua situazione è di quelle già viste... ci si acconcia in modo da non rimetterci del tutto le penne economicamente ma anche in modo da salvare una qualità di vita sopportabile, anche in funzione dei figli.
> E' sacrosanto che tu pretenda che il denaro che entra nella coppia non sia destinato a divertimenti dolo suoi, quindi bene il pretendere una vita decente.
> Dopo un tradimento ci si sente soli, sconfitti e spesso anche svuotati e se qualcuno ci dedica delle attenzioni, ovviamente è un contributo a non affossare la nostra autostima. Questo non significa, come dici giustamente, che sia opportuno intraprendere scelte forti quando ancora non si è raggiunta una certa stabilità, ma se vedi che questo stato di cose ti "mangia" la vita e ti impedisce progetti che tendano ala tua felicità, valuta ogni opzione. Una madre serena rende serenoanche  l'ambiente dei figli...


Grazie per il tuo messaggio...
Non escludo però altre possibilità; ma per ora è meglio così. Almeno credo ...


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Premetto che non esprimo giudizi, è sempre difficile quando non si è nei panni altrui.
> La tua situazione è di quelle già viste... ci si acconcia in modo da non rimetterci del tutto le penne economicamente ma anche in modo da salvare una qualità di vita sopportabile, anche in funzione dei figli.
> E' sacrosanto che tu pretenda che il denaro che entra nella coppia non sia destinato a divertimenti solo suoi, quindi bene il pretendere una vita decente.
> Dopo un tradimento ci si sente soli, sconfitti e spesso anche svuotati e se qualcuno ci dedica delle attenzioni, ovviamente è un contributo a non affossare la nostra autostima. Questo non significa, come dici giustamente, che sia opportuno intraprendere scelte forti quando ancora non si è raggiunta una certa stabilità, ma se vedi che questo stato di cose ti "mangia" la vita e ti impedisce progetti che tendano ala tua felicità, valuta ogni opzione. Una madre serena rende sereno anche  l'ambiente dei figli...


Mi ricollego alle tue parole e faccio una riflessione: oltre al tradimento in se e promiscuità, il fatto di togliere soldi dalla famiglia per andare a prostitute è un aggravante.
E’ capitato che lui mi ha detto che una prostituta costa meno di un’amante.
???


----------



## Rosarose (20 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi ricollego alle tue parole e faccio una riflessione: oltre al tradimento in se e promiscuità, il fatto di togliere soldi dalla famiglia per andare a prostitute è un aggravante.
> E’ capitato che lui mi ha detto che una prostituta costa meno di un’amante.
> ???


Lara una solo domanda perché non ti separi?
Io credo che essere traditi sia doloroso, ma essere traditi con donne a pagamento, non lo trovo  accettabile!!
Dice molto in termini squalificati della persona che hai accanto!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Lara una solo domanda perché non ti separi?
> Io credo che essere traditi sia doloroso, ma essere traditi con donne a pagamento, non lo trovo  accettabile!!
> Dice molto in termini squalificati della persona che hai accanto!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Lo so , hai ragione...
Ma la situazione è complessa. Non è possibile ora.


----------



## Rosarose (20 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo so , hai ragione...
> Ma la situazione è complessa. Non è possibile ora.


In bocca al lupo!
Tutela più che puoi i tuoi figli..

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo!
> Tutela più che puoi i tuoi figli..
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Grazie, anche a te auguro molta fortuna e serenità !


----------



## Rosarose (20 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie, anche a te auguro molta fortuna e serenità !


[emoji8]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2018)

Che brutta frase, una prostituta costa meno di un'amante. 
D'altronde è anche vero che digerita la trasgressione con eventuali mercenarie, probabilmente non  ci dovrebbero essere altri coinvolgimenti... che dire, sono scelte e ognuno le fa sulla propria pelle quindi niente consigli.  
Tutti abbiamo uno specchio interiore che ci rimanda l'immagine che vorremmo avere di noi stessi... a volte ci rimanda un'immagine falsata, non fedele alla nostra personalità. Questa è la metafora di quello a cui ci adattiamo, purtroppo lo specchio riflette solo la realtà, non fa elaborazioni ...


----------



## Martoriato (10 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E’ capitato che lui mi ha detto che una prostituta costa meno di un’amante.
> ???


Che piaccia o no c'e' molta verita' in tutto questo. Parlo dal punto di vista maschile : una prostituta e' solo una seg@ ben fatta,nulla di piu'. E' un giro di prova con auto nuova e potente che non ci si puo' permettere.


----------



## Mariben (10 Gennaio 2019)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Che piaccia o no c'e' molta verita' in tutto questo. Parlo dal punto di vista maschile : una prostituta e' solo una seg@ ben fatta,nulla di piu'. E' un giro di prova con auto nuova e potente che non ci si puo' permettere.


Ci può stare , il punto di vista maschile.
Quello che non si può sentire è il paragone " economico " detto poi alla moglie.:unhappy:
Come se fosse obbiglatorio avere l'amante o andare a puttane.
Scusa [MENTION=6638]Lara[/MENTION] ma io uno cosi la pizza gliela tiro


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ci può stare , il punto di vista maschile.
> Quello che non si può sentire è il paragone " economico " detto poi alla moglie.:unhappy:
> Come se fosse obbiglatorio avere l'amante o andare a puttane.
> Scusa [MENTION=6638]Lara[/MENTION] ma io uno cosi la pizza gliela tiro


Ma infatti se lui si comporta così è perché lei gli ha dato tutto lo spazio del mondo.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma infatti se lui si comporta così è perché lei gli ha dato tutto lo spazio del mondo.


Sono d'accordo solo in parte. Uno in certi spazi  (non parlo delle corna, ma proprio della considerazione dell'altro... Che se arrivi a certi livelli ti considera meno di zero) non ci deve arrivare. Se ci arriva, non è necessariamente perché gli ho concesso quello spazio. Magari semplicemente non ho potuto evitarlo. Ma c'è un po' di differenza tra chi lascia campo libero e chi ad un certo punto si deve ritirare. Il problema è: con uno così, cosa hai più da spartire?
Non parlerei di colpe.
Pure io sono colpevole: ma per non essermi tolta prima, mica per le botte o altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo solo in parte. Uno in certi spazi  (non parlo delle corna, ma proprio della considerazione dell'altro... Che se arrivi a certi livelli ti considera meno di zero) non ci deve arrivare. Se ci arriva, non è necessariamente perché gli ho concesso quello spazio. Magari semplicemente non ho potuto evitarlo. Ma c'è un po' di differenza tra chi lascia campo libero e chi ad un certo punto si deve ritirare. Il problema è: con uno così, cosa hai più da spartire?
> Non parlerei di colpe.
> Pure io sono colpevole: ma per non essermi tolta prima, mica per le botte o altro.


Una persona che conosco, popolana ma con il cervello fino, disse una volta: "alla prima scureggia finisce il viaggio di nozze", spacciandomela per proverbio romano ottocentesco. Mai saputo se fosse davvero così, ma il principio é valido.
I paletti si mettono a partire dalle piccole cose. Senza aspettare il primo episodio pesante.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una persona che conosco, popolana ma con il cervello fino, disse una volta: "alla prima scureggia finisce il viaggio di nozze", spacciandomela per proverbio romano ottocentesco. Mai saputo se fosse davvero così, ma il principio é valido.
> I paletti si mettono a partire dalle piccole cose. Senza aspettare il primo episodio pesante.


E' una persona saggia.

Però non cancella la distribuzione dei rispettivi carichi di responsabilità. Non è facile neppure lasciare, dopo che hai investito tanto. Che poi non farlo determini il cd. effetto valanga e' tristemente vero. Comunque uno che ti tradisce e ti parla del lato finanziario della sua scelta di andare a zoccole, e' uno che la responsabilità della sua pochezza se la deve tenere ben appiccicata addosso.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma infatti se lui si comporta così è perché lei gli ha dato tutto lo spazio del mondo.


Signor “ So tutto io” non credo di avergli dato più spazio di quanto ti abbia concesso a te la leggitima. 
Un errore di fondo c'è stato : la valutazione all’inizio. Non sono l’unica ad essersi sbagliata sul leggitimo / leggitima. Tu vuoi dire che ti comporti così perché la leggitima ti abbia concesso spazio altrimenti eri fedele fino a 99 anni ?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' una persona saggia.
> 
> Però non cancella la distribuzione dei rispettivi carichi di responsabilità. Non è facile neppure lasciare, dopo che hai investito tanto. Che poi non farlo determini il cd. effetto valanga e' tristemente vero. Comunque uno che ti tradisce e ti parla del lato finanziario della sua scelta di andare a zoccole, e' uno che la responsabilità della sua pochezza se la deve tenere ben appiccicata addosso.


Infatti per come la vedo io responsabilità Mica è solo di lui. Lo sai come la penso. Se prendi uno schiaffo da un uomo, è perché non gli hai dato un calcio nei coglioni la prima volta che ti ha dato uno spintone. Se ti prendi uno spintone da un uomo, è perché non gli ha dato un calcio nei coglioni la prima volta che ti ha minacciato di darti uno spintone. Comunque vada, lasciare qualcuno a Valle di un comportamento è sempre una sconfitta. Sei in vincente se lasci qualcuno faccio destino perché hai interpretato correttamente i segnali. Se Lara è arrivata a sentirsi dire che le mignotte costano meno delle amanti (che poi è un discorso del cazzo a prescindere perché non è che non esistano amanti economicamente indipendenti grazie a dio, altrimenti la scelta sarebbe restare fedeli e foraggiare escort monocliente), e perché gli ha concesso lo spazio mentale, emotivo, di educazione, di convivenza, di intelligenza, e buon ultimo affettivo, per farsi dare per scontata fino in fondo. Ed è colpa è solo sua. Di lei, intendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Signor “ So tutto io” non credo di avergli dato più spazio di quanto ti abbia concesso a te la leggitima.
> Un errore di fondo c'è stato : la valutazione all’inizio. Non sono l’unica ad essersi sbagliata sul leggitimo / leggitima. Tu vuoi dire che ti comporti così perché la leggitima ti abbia concesso spazio altrimenti eri fedele fino a 99 anni ?


Ma chi ti crede? Ma pensi veramente che tuo marito vada a troie per qualche motivo emotivamente nobile è importante? Qualcosa che lo rende speciale? La verità è che ti sei accontentata di un uomo estremamente squallido e ordinario, e hai paura a dirtelo da sola allo specchio perché ti farebbe troppo male.
Lascia perdere il paragone con la mia famiglia, perché non è di me che stiamo parlando, è di te e di quello con cui devi convivere. Uno che se ne sbatte il cazzo mentre tu passi mesi e piangere guardando la televisione lo si può definire in un modo solo. Un arido. Ti sei praticamente allevata un tumore in casa, non te ne sei accorta e adesso ti rode il culo ammettere che sei stata un idiota. Non è cambiato da quando si è sposato, gli uomini non cambiano. Semplicemente a te sono calate poco per volta le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti per come la vedo io responsabilità Mica è solo di lui. Lo sai come la penso. Se prendi uno schiaffo da un uomo, è perché non gli hai dato un calcio nei coglioni la prima volta che ti ha dato uno spintone. Se ti prendi uno spintone da un uomo, è perché non gli ha dato un calcio nei coglioni la prima volta che ti ha minacciato di darti uno spintone. Comunque vada, lasciare qualcuno a Valle di un comportamento è sempre una sconfitta. Sei in vincente se lasci qualcuno faccio destino perché hai interpretato correttamente i segnali. Se Lara è arrivata a sentirsi dire che le mignotte costano meno delle amanti (che poi è un discorso del cazzo a prescindere perché non è che non esistano amanti economicamente indipendenti grazie a dio, altrimenti la scelta sarebbe restare fedeli e foraggiare escort monocliente), e perché gli ha concesso lo spazio mentale, emotivo, di educazione, di convivenza, di intelligenza, e buon ultimo affettivo, per farsi dare per scontata fino in fondo. Ed è colpa è solo sua. Di lei, intendo.


Davvero credi che se avessi reagito alla violenza fisica con altra violenza fisica avrei vinto qualcosa di meglio???? O mi immagini 1,90 di altezza per 110 kg di peso, o mi sa che la tua teoria del più forte e di chi incute più paura non vale. Come non credo proprio che per  [MENTION=7465]Lara3[/MENTION] avere l'amante possa aggiustare i suoi equilibri in casa. A volte  "tener duro" non serve ad inseguire nessuna serenità.
Come ti vuoi comportare con uno che si comporta come suo marito?
Devi solo programmare la separazione nel modo migliore possibile. Che interrogarsi su dove si è sbagliato a lasciare correre magari può servire con il prossimo. Con questo proprio no. Abbiate pazienza tutti.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi ti crede? Ma pensi veramente che tuo marito vada a troie per qualche motivo emotivamente nobile è importante? Qualcosa che lo rende speciale? La verità è che ti sei accontentata di un uomo estremamente squallido e ordinario, e hai paura a dirtelo da sola allo specchio perché ti farebbe troppo male.
> Lascia perdere il paragone con la mia famiglia, perché non è di me che stiamo parlando, è di te e di quello con cui devi convivere. Uno che se ne sbatte il cazzo mentre tu passi mesi e piangere guardando la televisione lo si può definire in un modo solo. Un arido. Ti sei praticamente allevata un tumore in casa, non te ne sei accorta e adesso ti rode il culo ammettere che sei stata un idiota. Non è cambiato da quando si è sposato, gli uomini non cambiano. Semplicemente a te sono calate poco per volta le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi.


Quoto tutto, tranne il  "ti sei allevata".
E' un uomo, non un pupattolo.
Adesso non serve fare troppa dietrologia, purtroppo.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Davvero credi che se avessi reagito alla violenza fisica con altra violenza fisica avrei vinto qualcosa di meglio???? O mi immagini 1,90 di altezza per 110 kg di peso, o mi sa che la tua teoria del più forte e di chi incute più paura non vale. Come non credo proprio che per  [MENTION=7465]Lara3[/MENTION] avere l'amante possa aggiustare i suoi equilibri in casa. A volte  "tener duro" non serve ad inseguire nessuna serenità.
> Come ti vuoi comportare con uno che si comporta come suo marito?
> Devi solo programmare la separazione nel modo migliore possibile. Che interrogarsi su dove si è sbagliato a lasciare correre magari può servire con il prossimo. Con questo proprio no. Abbiate pazienza tutti.


Saper mettere paletti è un attitudine. Conosco gente di un metro e 90 per 130 kg terrorizzati dall'idea che la moglie li accoltellasse nel sonno.
Io non sono tyson, Ma ti assicuro che sono anni che non riesco a trovare nessuno nemmeno per litigare ad un semaforo. E pure il carattere ce l'avrei.
Nemmeno la mia legittima é tyson, ma durante uno sciopero piuttosto incazzato in cui avevano sequestrato tutti i dirigenti di dove lavora dentro gli uffici, ha spiegato tranquillamente a un tizio che aveva tirato fuori un coltello che era il caso che lo rimettesse in tasca se non voleva aggravare la situazione.
Io di mio non sono mai riuscito ad alzare le mani su una donna neanche quando se lo meritava, probabilmente è un mio limite visto che per me il tendenzialmente Il fine giustifica sempre i mezzi, Ma ti assicuro che non ho il minimo dubbio che se tirassi un ceffone a mia moglie mi ritroverai in tempo reale sul pianerottolo con i vestiti nei sacchi dell'immondizia e non è che mi serve fare la prova.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, tranne il  "ti sei allevata".
> E' un uomo, non un pupattolo.
> Adesso non serve fare troppa dietrologia, purtroppo.


Lo ha detto lei che è cambiato dal matrimonio, mica io.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Saper mettere paletti è un attitudine. Conosco gente di un metro e 90 per 130 kg terrorizzati dall'idea che la moglie li accoltellasse nel sonno.
> Io non sono tyson, Ma ti assicuro che sono anni che non riesco a trovare nessuno nemmeno per litigare ad un semaforo. E pure il carattere ce l'avrei.
> Nemmeno la mia legittima é tyson, ma durante uno sciopero piuttosto incazzato in cui avevano sequestrato tutti i dirigenti di dove lavora dentro gli uffici, ha spiegato tranquillamente a un tizio che aveva tirato fuori un coltello che era il caso che lo rimettesse in tasca se non voleva aggravare la situazione.
> Io di mio non sono mai riuscito ad alzare le mani su una donna neanche quando se lo meritava, probabilmente è un mio limite visto che per me il tendenzialmente Il fine giustifica sempre i mezzi, Ma ti assicuro che non ho il minimo dubbio che se tirassi un ceffone a mia moglie mi ritroverai in tempo reale sul pianerottolo con i vestiti nei sacchi dell'immondizia e non è che mi serve fare la prova.


Allora vuoi dire che lei non immagina cosa fai tu fuori ?
Ingenua la leggitima ... direi molto più che ingenua.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo ha detto lei che è cambiato dal matrimonio, mica io.


Giustamente come però hai detto anche tu non si cambia. Caso mai ci si svela quando e' tardi. E dall'altra parte di solito si è disattenti, o appunto con chilometri di prosciuttone sugli occhi.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora vuoi dire che lei non immagina cosa fai tu fuori ?
> Ingenua la leggitima ... direi molto più che ingenua.


Io non credo. Semplicemente i matrimoni si costruiscono sulla fiducia. Anche io do per scontato che lei non si faccia i cazzi suoi fuori, magari mi sbaglio.


Scusa, ho editato, mi spieghi dove trovi il collegamento tra il fatto che mia moglie mai e poi mai accetterebbe violenza in casa, col fatto che sappia o non sappia? Mi incuriosisce molto questo passaggio. Tuo marito ti ha anche menato?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, tranne il  "ti sei allevata".
> E' un uomo, non un pupattolo.
> Adesso non serve fare troppa dietrologia, purtroppo.


Hai ragione: non ho allevato proprio niente... ho sbagliato a scegliere, questo sì.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non credo. Semplicemente i matrimoni si costruiscono sulla fiducia. Anche io do per scontato che lei non si faccia i cazzi suoi fuori, magari mi sbaglio.


Io più che altro non so come facciate a non sentirlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io più che altro non so come facciate a non sentirlo.


La risposta è estremamente banale. Ci adoriamo. Quando stiamo insieme stiamo insieme. Quando sto con lei sto con lei, non è che sto col cervello altrove.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La risposta è estremamente banale. Ci adoriamo. Quando stiamo insieme stiamo insieme. Quando sto con lei sto con lei, non è che sto col cervello altrove.



Per me (cioè per come sono fatta io) l'unica spiegazione possibile sarebbe proprio l'opposto. Cioè l'essere ad una distanza emotiva astrale.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> essere ad una distanza emotiva astrale.


 Ma a quel punto che senso ha stare ancora insieme?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non credo. Semplicemente i matrimoni si costruiscono sulla fiducia. Anche io do per scontato che lei non si faccia i cazzi suoi fuori, magari mi sbaglio.
> 
> 
> Scusa, ho editato, mi spieghi dove trovi il collegamento tra il fatto che mia moglie mai e poi mai accetterebbe violenza in casa, col fatto che sappia o non sappia? Mi incuriosisce molto questo passaggio. Tuo marito ti ha anche menato?


No, mio marito non ha alzato le mani. 
Tradire ripetutamente una donna o alzare le mani sono un’offesa. Ed una donna agisce di conseguenza.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quel punto che senso ha stare ancora insieme?


Boh. Magari il progetto.
Non lo so.
Non mi capacito che per anni uno possa non accorgersi. Certe cose le senti, l'ho già detto.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Magari il progetto.
> Non lo so.
> Non mi capacito che per anni uno possa non accorgersi. Certe cose le senti, l'ho già detto.


Anche _certe cose le senti_ come frase sembra tanto Fabio volo. Che cosa vuoi sentire? La distanza? La trascuratezza? La mancanza di sopportazione di pazienza? Il linguaggio del corpo ha un codice, il linguaggio di coppia è un codice. Saper padroneggiare quel codice ti consente di mandare i messaggi che vuoi. È solo un discorso di intelligenza emotiva.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche _certe cose le senti_ come frase sembra tanto Fabio volo. Che cosa vuoi sentire? La distanza? La trascuratezza? La mancanza di sopportazione di pazienza? Il linguaggio del corpo ha un codice, il linguaggio di coppia è un codice. Saper padroneggiare quel codice ti consente di mandare i messaggi che vuoi. È solo un discorso di intelligenza emotiva.


Fabio Volo lasciamolo fuori dalle balle  

Ho già detto cosa fu per me (solo peraltro in termini di sospetto in tempo non sospetto): un calo di tensione. Anche a letto ma non solo. Presente quando depotenziano i go kart elettrici?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fabio Volo lasciamolo fuori dalle balle
> 
> Ho già detto cosa fu per me (solo peraltro in termini di sospetto in tempo non sospetto): un calo di tensione. Anche a letto ma non solo. Presente quando depotenziano i go kart elettrici?


 mi dispiace. Io ho 2 giga watt fissi. Posso illuminare tranquillamente con la stessa intensità altre quattro o cinque situazioni come la mia


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mi dispiace. Io ho 2 giga watt fissi. Posso illuminare tranquillamente con la stessa intensità altre quattro o cinque situazioni come la mia


Che sborone 

Non hai capito comunque: se depotenziano, depotenziano comunque. Poco importa la portata totale.
Vabbè


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che sborone
> 
> Non hai capito comunque: se depotenziano, depotenziano comunque. Poco importa la portata totale.
> Vabbè


Invece importa eccome. Se io ho una certa potenza in uscita, non è detto che dall'altra parte ci sia la stessa potenza in entrata. Se mi mettessi a dare davvero piena potenza esploderebbero più lampadine che fuochi a capodanno.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ...


Sempre ficcante.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece importa eccome. Se io ho una certa potenza in uscita, non è detto che dall'altra parte ci sia la stessa potenza in entrata. Se mi mettessi a dare davvero piena potenza esploderebbero più lampadine che fuochi a capodanno.


E niente. Non mi riesco a spiegare.

E temo di non poterci più riuscire, perché a sto punto a te manca solo di dire di tradire per non fulminare tua moglie


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E niente. Non mi riesco a spiegare.
> 
> E temo di non poterci più riuscire, perché a sto punto a te manca solo di dire di tradire per non fulminare tua moglie


Ma qui non stavamo parlando di tradimento. Stavamo parlando di capacità affettiva.


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fabio Volo lasciamolo fuori dalle balle
> 
> Ho già detto cosa fu per me (solo peraltro in termini di sospetto in tempo non sospetto): un calo di tensione. Anche a letto ma non solo. Presente quando depotenziano i go kart elettrici?


Sei stata con fabio volo?


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma qui non stavamo parlando di tradimento. Stavamo parlando di capacità affettiva.


Sei un avvocato


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sei stata con fabio volo?


Morto :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sei un avvocato


Pure tu. Quindi?


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sei stata con fabio volo?


No


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Morto :rotfl:


Che c'è seguo a tratti


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No


Avevo frainteso


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pure tu. Quindi?


Sei capace di interpretare fattispecie per attribuirgli una disciplina diversa.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sei capace di interpretare fattispecie per attribuirgli una disciplina diversa.


L'importante è che la disciplina applicata alla fattispecie sia quella corretta, altrimenti tanto il giudice fa a modo suo.


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'importante è che la disciplina applicata alla fattispecie sia quella corretta, altrimenti tanto il giudice fa a modo suo.


A volte si deve fare appello.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A volte si deve fare appello.


Intanto la sentenza di primo grado è già esecutiva.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma infatti se lui si comporta così è perché lei gli ha dato tutto lo spazio del mondo.


Vero, ma anche perché lui non sta bene...e non perché va a mignotte, sia ben inteso...ma perché si relaziona con ma moglie in modo assolutamente patologico... neanche scaltro ... Lui ha nella testa assenza di regole (per se)..non scelte ponderate o ragionate .... 
per lui andare a puttane non e’ grave..quindi lei non ha diritto di rimanerci male .... (e non credo sua mia evidente solo in questo, ma anche da come gestisce i figli che sono solo un orpello ..e per loro non rinuncerebbe a nulla ...
Con persone così non è un problema di lunghezza della corda che gli dai ....ma è solo un prendere o lasciare .


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero, ma anche perché lui non sta bene...e non perché va a mignotte, sia ben inteso...ma perché si relaziona con ma moglie in modo assolutamente patologico... neanche scaltro ... Lui ha nella testa assenza di regole (per se)..non scelte ponderate o ragionate ....
> per lui andare a puttane non e’ grave..quindi lei non ha diritto di rimanerci male .... (e non credo sua mia evidente solo in questo, ma anche da come gestisce i figli che sono solo un orpello ..e per loro non rinuncerebbe a nulla ...
> Con persone così non è un problema di lunghezza della corda che gli dai ....ma è solo un prendere o lasciare .


Appunto. E il guaio è che non potendoci ragionare e' difficile che migliori.


----------



## mavi1982 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa discussione è per traditi e traditori, quando il tradimento viene a galla, non importa come, crea squilibri notevoli, ma spesso accade che se chi viene tradito ha reazioni fra il dolore e lo sgomento, chi tradisce prova sensazioni opposte fra il rammarico, la rabbia o il sollievo... dipende dallo stato della coppia.
> 
> La domanda quindi è come avete reagito, cosa avevate previsto e cosa è andata, o non, come pensavate o speravate.
> Insomma non analizziamo i particolari del tradimento in sè ma le reazioni e gli stati conseguenti ai fatti.
> ...


ancora non ho regolato.
Ho scoperto, l'ho affrontato, siamo in terapia.
Sono passati un po di mesi e ancora devo ragionarci bene.


----------



## Max78 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa discussione è per traditi e traditori, quando il tradimento viene a galla, non importa come, crea squilibri notevoli, ma spesso accade che se chi viene tradito ha reazioni fra il dolore e lo sgomento, chi tradisce prova sensazioni opposte fra il rammarico, la rabbia o il sollievo... dipende dallo stato della coppia.
> 
> La domanda quindi è come avete reagito, cosa avevate previsto e cosa è andata, o non, come pensavate o speravate.
> Insomma non analizziamo i particolari del tradimento in sè ma le reazioni e gli stati conseguenti ai fatti.
> ...


----------



## Max78 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa discussione è per traditi e traditori, quando il tradimento viene a galla, non importa come, crea squilibri notevoli, ma spesso accade che se chi viene tradito ha reazioni fra il dolore e lo sgomento, chi tradisce prova sensazioni opposte fra il rammarico, la rabbia o il sollievo... dipende dallo stato della coppia.
> 
> La domanda quindi è come avete reagito, cosa avevate previsto e cosa è andata, o non, come pensavate o speravate.
> Insomma non analizziamo i particolari del tradimento in sè ma le reazioni e gli stati conseguenti ai fatti.
> ...



Quando ho scoperto di essere stato tradito mi aspettavo un pentimento da mia moglie 
Ma così non è stato, mi lascio per l'altro. Mi disse che non mi amava più e che si era innamorata dell'altro.  E stato un duro colpo 
Ma i miei figli mi hanno dato la forza di rialzarsi.  La mia reazione? E cosa potevo fare se la moglie ti dice di non amarti più!!!! 
Lo lasciata andare. Di certo non potevo fermarla.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> Quando ho scoperto di essere stato tradito mi aspettavo un pentimento da mia moglie
> Ma così non è stato, mi lascio per l'altro. Mi disse che non mi amava più e che si era innamorata dell'altro.  E stato un duro colpo
> Ma i miei figli mi hanno dato la forza di rialzarsi.  La mia reazione? E cosa potevo fare se la moglie ti dice di non amarti più!!!!
> Lo lasciata andare. Di certo non potevo fermarla.


Triste, ma è una cosa che può succedere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> Quando ho scoperto di essere stato tradito mi aspettavo un pentimento da mia moglie
> Ma così non è stato, mi lascio per l'altro. Mi disse che non mi amava più e che si era innamorata dell'altro.  E stato un duro colpo
> Ma i miei figli mi hanno dato la forza di rialzarsi.  La mia reazione? E cosa potevo fare se la moglie ti dice di non amarti più!!!!
> Lo lasciata andare. Di certo non potevo fermarla.


Tu hai un’altra storia?


----------



## Max78 (28 Febbraio 2020)

In questo momento no.  
Frequendo una mia assistente, solo in amicizia,  lei mi è stata vicino.  
Non sono pronto per un'altra relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> In questo momento no.
> Frequendo una mia assistente, solo in amicizia,  lei mi è stata vicino.
> Non sono pronto per un'altra relazione.


Auguri!
Buttati!


----------



## Max78 (29 Febbraio 2020)

No Brunetta! 
Non mi sento pronto, e non è il caso. 
Le mie priorità sono i miei figli.


----------



## stany (29 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> No Brunetta!
> Non mi sento pronto, e non è il caso.
> Le mie priorità sono i miei figli.


Si vede che non t'attizza


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> No Brunetta!
> Non mi sento pronto, e non è il caso.
> Le mie priorità sono i miei figli.


ciao, mi dispiace 
Quanto tempo è passato da allora e quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli ?


----------



## Max78 (29 Febbraio 2020)

E una storia lunga, 
Se intendi il tradimento lo scoperto a dicembre 2018, mi lasciò gennaio 2019 
Dopo due mesi ritornò sui suoi passi, la perdonami e siamo stati insieme,  poi in estate a mia suocera gli diagnosticarono un male e lei si trasferì da sua madre per accudirla.  Lei è del nord,  io centro sud. 
Ci siamo allontanati,  poi venne a mancare mia suocera e dopo i funerali vidi alcune cose che mi fecero allontanare del tutto fino al punto di confessare che non provavo più niente per lei.  Questo è il sunto in poche parole. 
I miei figli hanno 10 e 12 anni


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> E una storia lunga,
> Se intendi il tradimento lo scoperto a dicembre 2018, mi lasciò gennaio 2019
> Dopo due mesi ritornò sui suoi passi, la perdonami e siamo stati insieme,  poi in estate a mia suocera gli diagnosticarono un male e lei si trasferì da sua madre per accudirla.  Lei è del nord,  io centro sud.
> Ci siamo allontanati,  poi venne a mancare mia suocera e dopo i funerali vidi alcune cose che mi fecero allontanare del tutto fino al punto di confessare che non provavo più niente per lei.  Questo è il sunto in poche parole.
> I miei figli hanno 10 e 12 anni


Se non provi nulla per lei, hai l’età per poter considerare di avere una compagna. Con calma la troverai.


----------



## Max78 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non provi nulla per lei, hai l’età per poter considerare di avere una compagna. Con calma la troverai.


Si,  con calma,  siamo separati in casa, 
Prendo tempo anche per decidere sulla nostra attività,  siamo liberi profesionisti,
E lasciare un'attività creata da zero mi rammarica.  Poi i miei 2 gioielli,  fare il padre a rate non mi va proprio. 
Per ora andiamo avanti così.


----------



## Martoriato (9 Aprile 2021)

La mia storia qui dentro qualcuno forse se la ricorderà.

Entrambi sposati,senza figli. Ci innamoriamo,lei molla il marito in una settimana,io per mollare la mia ex moglie bambina ci metto un paio di mesi,devastato dai sensi di colpa che mi costringeranno ad andare in terapia per 8 mesi.
Crediamo al nostro amore,siamo felici,arriva un figlio,la mia ex anziché rifarsi una vita mi scatena addosso una causa legale che si è conclusa a gennaio dopo 7 anni CON LA SOLA SEPARAZIONE !!! La settimana prossima chiederò il divorzio e ovviamente ricomincerà un altra guerra.
Nostro figlio ha ormai 5 anni ed è un bambino meraviglioso ed educatissimo,la mia ex invece è ormai una caricatura strafatta di Botox,abiti alla moda e auto di lusso,sola come una sfigata e ancora incazzata come una iena.
Siamo felici,abbiamo costruito una bella casa,amiamo passare del tempo assieme e detestiamo vedere gente,tanto che questi lockdown non ci sfiorano nemmeno. E sono ormai passati 8 anni. Certo non è sempre come il Mulino Bianco,ma lo è per un 90% del tempo. A volte mi incazzo perché anche quando faccio qualche sogno a luci rosse la protagonista è lei,neanche nei sogni mi lascia tradire in pace....


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2021)

tutto bene allora


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Aprile 2021)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa discussione è per traditi e traditori, quando il tradimento viene a galla, non importa come, crea squilibri notevoli, ma spesso accade che se chi viene tradito ha reazioni fra il dolore e lo sgomento, chi tradisce prova sensazioni opposte fra il rammarico, la rabbia o il sollievo... dipende dallo stato della coppia.
> 
> La domanda quindi è come avete reagito, cosa avevate previsto e cosa è andata, o non, come pensavate o speravate.
> Insomma non analizziamo i particolari del tradimento in sè ma le reazioni e gli stati conseguenti ai fatti.
> ...


un tre anni fa durante una lite furibonda ce ne dicemmo di ogni ed io le dissi di avere un’altra che a quel tempo era la numero 521.
parlammo molto, scopammo molto, piangemmo molto.
alla fine di tutto lei mi disse esattamente queste parole:

se continui a fare il marito e il padre come hai sempre fatto a me sta bene, se avanza qualcosa se lo prendano pure le altre, a me non serve proprio perché avanza.

io risposi che la cosa era reciproca.

lei chiuse l’argomento con un semplice ovviamente.

da allora non tornammo più sull’argomento, io continuai a tradire serenamente continuando a non tenermi informato sulle sue abitudini extraconiugali poiché non di mio interesse.

giorno per giorno l’equilibrio tiene, la mia speranza è quella di rimanere fino alla fine della vita suo marito.

abbiamo ancora progettualità comune, sognano di fare cose insieme e ne parliamo.
poi magari resteranno sogni o magari no, chi lo sa, dipende anche dalle strade che prenderanno i nostri 4 figli.

qualche tempo fa mi accoppiai con una che si era messa in testa di avermi come suo uomo ufficiale senza che io feci mai nulla per farglielo credere. Quindi fece in modo di rintracciare mia moglie e le telefono per raccontarle tutto.

lei ascolto‘ e rispose: mio marito che è qui con me è troppo intelligente per pensare di non usarla oltre quel che gli serve mentre vi regalate orgasmi.

chiusa la telefonata mi disse: sei un coglione, ma con chi ti accoppi? Almeno mollale prima che si mettano in testa di fare certe cose, metti che rispondeva numero 3, sai che casino venivo fuori?

effettivamente non aveva proprio tutti i torti.


----------



## white74 (10 Aprile 2021)

Quindi l’accordo è relativamente recente...


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> un tre anni fa durante una lite furibonda ce ne dicemmo di ogni ed io le dissi di avere un’altra che a quel tempo era la numero 521.
> parlammo molto, scopammo molto, piangemmo molto.
> alla fine di tutto lei mi disse esattamente queste parole:
> 
> ...


Diciamo che siete coscienti che il vostro matrimonio è solo una progettualità comune. 
Se avanza qualcosa è perché non è più di gradimento. 
Non è solo questione di aver fatto il proprio dovere di marito o padre, io in un compagno che mi considerasse cime ha fatto tua moglie ci leggerei un disinteresse nei miei confronti, dal punto di vista affettivo. 
Una volta assolti i doveri puoi fare quello che ti pare, tanto non mi frega, l'importante che tieni un profilo basso.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Diciamo che siete coscienti che il vostro matrimonio è solo una progettualità comune.
> Se avanza qualcosa è perché non è più di gradimento.
> Non è solo questione di aver fatto il proprio dovere di marito o padre, io in un compagno che mi considerasse cime ha fatto tua moglie ci leggerei un disinteresse nei miei confronti, dal punto di vista affettivo.
> Una volta assolti i doveri puoi fare quello che ti pare, tanto non mi frega, l'importante che tieni un profilo basso.


Naturalmente ho risposto al post dell’autore indicando come ci siamo regolati essendo questa la domanda. Tutte le inutili farneticazioni aggiunte da altri utenti lasciano un po’ il tempo che trovano avendo risposto solo a quella specifica domanda. Ci sarebbe tanto altro da dire, ma a me non piace andare OT.
Peraltro un appunto rivoltomi da una che ha come amante un amico del marito, fa un po’ ridere.
Si abbia almeno il buon gusto di fare silenzio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Naturalmente ho risposto al post dell’autore indicando come ci siamo regolati essendo questa la domanda. Tutte le inutili farneticazioni aggiunte da altri utenti lasciano un po’ il tempo che trovano avendo risposto solo a quella specifica domanda. Ci sarebbe tanto altro da dire, ma a me non piace andare OT.
> Peraltro un appunto rivoltomi da una che ha come amante un amico del marito, fa un po’ ridere.
> Si abbia almeno il buon gusto di fare silenzio.


Coda di paglia? Ho toccato un nervo scoperto?


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Coda di paglia? Ho toccato un nervo scoperto?


No assolutamente, ho risposto serenamente ad Un commento abbastanza  superficiale.
peraltro sto assumendo del cortisone, parecchio e sono di un sereno che non hai idea.
peccato mi stia anche gonfiando come un pallone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2021)

Ti sei scaldato troppo, per un commento superficiale. 
No n è il cortisone che ti fa gonfiare, tranquillo. 
E Poi cosa cambia ,hai detto che sei già di una certa stazza.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Aprile 2021)

uhm...quindi tu decidi che mi sono scaldato troppo.
troppo in base a cosa?
hai una scala di valori numericdentro i quali stare?
diciamo che non essendoti piaciuta la mia risposta al tuo commento superficiale ed abbastanza idiota, ora stai cercando di farmi passare per quello che si è sentito punto.
noto essere un atteggiamento molto comune, anche Brunetta tempo fa faceva notare questa cosa sulle contrapposizioni.

il cortisone mi rende sereno e di buon umore e pure mi gonfia.
sono cure che devo fare ciclicamente quindi un po’ me ne intendo.
quindi no, non mi sono scaldato, ne troppo ne poco, ho solo risposto con quello che dovevo rispondere.

stiamo però andando OT, quindi chiudo qui e ti lascio l’ultima così stai serena.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> uhm...quindi tu decidi che mi sono scaldato troppo.
> troppo in base a cosa?
> hai una scala di valori numericdentro i quali stare?
> diciamo che non essendoti piaciuta la mia risposta al tuo commento superficiale ed abbastanza idiota, ora stai cercando di farmi passare per quello che si è sentito punto.
> ...


Sono i toni che dichiarano  quanto brucia il culo. 
Io sono più che serena, hai fatto tutto tu. 
Brutta bestia non saper reggere l'evidenza.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Aprile 2021)

Mi conoscessi nel reale capiresti che i miei toni abituali sono questi.
però comprendo ti possa non piacere.


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> un tre anni fa durante una lite furibonda ce ne dicemmo di ogni ed io le dissi di avere un’altra che a quel tempo era la numero 521.
> parlammo molto, scopammo molto, piangemmo molto.
> alla fine di tutto lei mi disse esattamente queste parole:
> 
> ...


 Va be può essere anche qsto un modo  x mandare avanti una cosa che da soli non potevate più mandare avanti spesso i terzi o le  terze sono stampelle 
Siete amici e state bene insieme non fatico a capirlo invece io e al posto di agire di nascosto ve lo siete detto a me non pare la peggiore tra le soluzioni invece 

non siete innamorati di nessuno quidni evitate anche di avere mal de panza


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mi conoscessi nel reale capiresti che i miei toni abituali sono questi.
> però comprendo ti possa non piacere.


Non ho detto che non mi piace, ho detto che mi susciti una sensazione ben diversa da quella che  racconti


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be può essere anche qsto un modo  x mandare avanti una cosa che da soli non potevate più mandare avanti spesso i terzi o le  terze sono stampelle
> Siete amici e state bene insieme non fatico a capirlo invece io e al posto di agire di nascosto ve lo siete detto a me non pare la peggiore tra le soluzioni invece
> 
> non siete innamorati di nessuno quidni evitate anche di avere mal de panza


 occhio che ti cazzia


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> uhm...quindi tu decidi che mi sono scaldato troppo.
> troppo in base a cosa?
> hai una scala di valori numericdentro i quali stare?
> diciamo che non essendoti piaciuta la mia risposta al tuo commento superficiale ed abbastanza idiota, ora stai cercando di farmi passare per quello che si è sentito punto.
> ...


Però la contrapposizione l’hai fatta tu.
La tua soluzione coniugale ti piace.
Se la comunichi puoi accettare che per altri sarebbe segno di un rapporto sentimentale quanto meno particolare.


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> occhio che ti cazzia


ma non è x prenderlo in giro lo penso davvero !!

come mandare avanti un'azienda insieme dopo che L amore e' finito resta affetto stima aiuto reciproco no ?
Alla fine buona parte  dei  matrimoni sono così solo che non si danno  L ok x farsi i cazzi loro fuori


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma non è x prenderlo in giro lo penso davvero !!
> 
> come mandare avanti un'azienda insieme dopo che L amore e' finito resta affetto stima aiuto reciproco no ?
> Alla fine buona parte  dei  matrimoni sono così solo che non si danno  L ok x farsi i cazzi loro fuori


Non sto dicendo che lo prendi in giro. 
A lui non piace vedere oltre. 
Secondo te perché nella maggior parte dei casi non si da il via libera a farsi i caxxi propri?


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che lo prendi in giro.
> A lui non piace vedere oltre.
> Secondo te perché nella maggior parte dei casi non si da il via libera a farsi i caxxi propri?


se sei innamorato è facile capire il perché
Staresti male soffriresti nel saperlo con altro/a

Se non  lo sei ma vuoi portare avanti quel progetto x figli mutuo ecc sono solo  retaggi inculcati da anni di "regole" dalle quali è difficile uscirne
Così come c'è chi fa fatica ad accettare due padri che facciano in genitori la figlia lesbica la
Donna madre emancipata che viaggi x lavoro 
Tutte regole imposte da secoli pregiudizi perfettamente inutili 

per me .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> se sei innamorato è facile capire il perché
> Staresti male soffriresti nel saperlo con altro/a
> 
> Se non  lo sei ma vuoi portare avanti quel progetto x figli mutuo ecc sono solo  retaggi inculcati da anni di "regole" dalle quali è difficile uscirne
> ...


Sei perfettamente in linea con la cultura liberista.
Altri possono avere altre visioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> se sei innamorato è facile capire il perché
> Staresti male soffriresti nel saperlo con altro/a
> 
> Se non  lo sei ma vuoi portare avanti quel progetto x figli mutuo ecc sono solo  retaggi inculcati da anni di "regole" dalle quali è difficile uscirne
> ...


Non credo sia una questione di solo innamoramento o di convenzioni sociali. 
Una famiglia è una scelta impegnativa, dove il lecito generico lascia spazi complicati da gestire. 
Nel momento che ci si da il benestare reciproco è una società, a tutti gli effetti, raggiunto lo scopo (allevare figli) ha raggiunto il suo obbiettivo, dopodiché si scioglie. 
Molto crudo, ma sicuramente non ci sono più sentimenti. 
Non molti credono la famiglia una semplice società. I sentimenti esistono, e si spera che sia nata su questi presupposti. Non è solo innamoramento, ma tanti componenti. 
Con quella persona ci hai costruito tanto e non solo materialmente. 
Da qui difficile dire, fai pure gli affari tuoi. 
Per il resto lesbica, coppie gay, è un altro discorso. Accetto , personalmente le scelte sessuali, non accetto la forma di egoismo che può coinvolgere un bambino. 
I pregiudizi cadono di fronte al successo di certi comportamenti, si rafforzano di fronte ai fallimenti. 
Ovvio è un mio pensiero, non tutti siamo uguali, per fortuna.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non credo sia una questione di solo innamoramento o di convenzioni sociali.
> *Una famiglia è una scelta impegnativa*, dove il lecito generico lascia spazi complicati da gestire.
> Nel momento che ci si da il benestare reciproco è una società, a tutti gli effetti, raggiunto lo scopo (allevare figli) ha raggiunto il suo obbiettivo, dopodiché si scioglie.
> Molto crudo, ma sicuramente non ci sono più sentimenti.
> ...


Sì.
Per me è sempre stato fondamentale l’impegno. È l’impegno che porta ad assistere i parenti.
”In ricchezza e povertà, in salute e malattia“ significa impegno.
Non si dice “finché mi attizzi”.


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei perfettamente in linea con la cultura liberista.
> Altri possono avere altre visioni.


S


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non credo sia una questione di solo innamoramento o di convenzioni sociali.
> Una famiglia è una scelta impegnativa, dove il lecito generico lascia spazi complicati da gestire.
> Nel momento che ci si da il benestare reciproco è una società, a tutti gli effetti, raggiunto lo scopo (allevare figli) ha raggiunto il suo obbiettivo, dopodiché si scioglie.
> Molto crudo, ma sicuramente non ci sono più sentimenti.
> ...



per innamoramento intendo amare
Per tutit la famiglai e un impegno e allora non si dovrebbe tradire mettendola a rischio ma nemmeno avere comportamenti che portino ad un possibile dall'introduzione quell impegno 
Detto così allora nessuno dovrebbe più separarsi però


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Per me è sempre stato fondamentale l’impegno. È l’impegno che porta ad assistere i parenti.
> ”In ricchezza e povertà, in salute e malattia“ significa impegno.
> Non si dice “finché mi attizzi”.


nessuno ha detto solo anche mi attizzi per innamoramento non intendo questo
Ginevra ha chiesto perché non si dia il liberi  tutti 
Non lo dai se ami quella persona e non desideri condividerla con altri che poi sarà anche egoistica come scelta 
Se non la ami più ma la vedi solo come un socio importante per portare avanti il progetto maagri sei disposto a dare il libero tutti 
Qnd e' morta e sepolta L attrazione fisica cosa fai ? Rinunci a quella componente ? Alcuni si altri no 
Certo e un gran casino tutto quanto vorrei ancora credere nel vissero x sempre felici e contenti


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> nessuno ha detto solo anche mi attizzi per innamoramento non intendo questo
> Ginevra ha chiesto perché non si dia il liberi  tutti
> Non lo dai se ami quella persona e non desideri condividerla con altri che poi sarà anche egoistica come scelta
> Se non la ami più ma la vedi solo come un socio importante per portare avanti il progetto maagri sei disposto a dare il libero tutti
> ...


Ma io non penso che nel caso di @pincoppalino il desiderio sia morto. Semplicemente hanno deciso che il di più lo riservano ad altri. 
Esattamente come non vedo disinteresse di sua moglie. Vedo una donna che dice quando io sono a posto e la famiglia è a posto usa il tempo che resta, se resta, come vuoi


----------



## white74 (10 Aprile 2021)

Bisogna solo capire quanto questa situazione sia effettivamente condivisa negli intenti o se lei non abbia accettato di subirla pur di non perderlo. Sarebbero due logiche diverse.


----------



## Ulisse (10 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non penso che nel caso di @pincoppalino il desiderio sia morto. Semplicemente hanno deciso che il di più lo riservano ad altri.
> Esattamente come non vedo disinteresse di sua moglie. Vedo una donna che dice quando io sono a posto e la famiglia è a posto usa il tempo che resta, se resta, come vuoi


Chiarissima la tua esposizione però, dal troglodita da poco (e poco) emancipato che sono, trovo la cosa abbastanza lunga da masticare ed ancor più difficile da digerire.  Al confronto, il peperone imbottito a mezzanotte scende giù come l'Uliveto.

Innanzitutto, nn riesco a capire come valutare queste "eccedenze".
Come se ci fosse un tetto massimo di baci che si danno alla moglie. Arrivato al numero K, la moglie mi dice:
"ok, per oggi basta così, gli altri n fanne beneficenza. Non mi sembra il caso di buttarli nell'umido quando altri non ne hanno"
come quando non finivi di mangiar da piccolo e ti mettevano davanti lo spauracchio del bambino africano denutrito che avrebbe dato tutto per essere al tuo posto.

Come detto, mio limite mentale, culturale...metteteci quello che volete.
Però io sta cosa della campagna "Zero Sprechi" in una coppia non è che tanto riesco a comprenderla.

E poi, al tradimentento, non si va a togliere quel sapore di proibito, di rubato... ?

Sai che libido se nel mentre sto con l'altra mi chiama mia moglie e mi dice:
"a che stai?...hai fatto gia la seconda o sei ancora alla prima? "
"non per metterti fretta ma se riesci a sbrigarti c'è da cambiare una cosa in negozio"

...scherzo eh?....era per giocare...
ognuno fa quello che vuole e se sta bene alla coppia....come si dice in questi casi....basta ed....avanza.
Con "l'avanza"  rigorosamente da riciclare!


----------



## Ulisse (10 Aprile 2021)

white74 ha detto:


> Bisogna solo capire quanto questa situazione sia effettivamente condivisa negli intenti o se lei non abbia accettato di subirla pur di non perderlo. Sarebbero due logiche diverse.


esatto.. Questa è una chiave di lettura che mi piace molto di più.
Perchè trovo difficile che sia una scelta equamente voluta piuttosto che subita da uno dei due spaventato di perdere l'altro.
un scelta fatta più che altro turandosi il naso.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Chiarissima la tua esposizione però, dal troglodita da poco (e poco) emancipato che sono, trovo la cosa abbastanza lunga da masticare ed ancor più difficile da digerire.  Al confronto, il peperone imbottito a mezzanotte scende giù come l'Uliveto.
> 
> Innanzitutto, nn riesco a capire come valutare queste "eccedenze".
> Come se ci fosse un tetto massimo di baci che si danno alla moglie. Arrivato al numero K, la moglie mi dice:
> ...


Perché troglodita? Ognuno nella coppia si muove come ritiene giusto. 
Semplicemente leggendo io non ho letto di una coppia che vive come se fossero soci di una società ma una coppia che da importanza ad alcune cose e meno ad altre.


----------



## Ulisse (10 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché troglodita? Ognuno nella coppia si muove come ritiene giusto.
> Semplicemente leggendo io non ho letto di una coppia che vive come se fossero soci di una società ma una coppia che da importanza ad alcune cose e meno ad altre.


Troglodita (esagerando eh) perchè trovo incomprensibile la cosa.
Un colto, raffinato, avrebbe compreso appieno l'essenza a prescindere se si rivedesse o meno in tale gestione.

io continuo a pensare che le scuole fatte dalle suore mi abbiano, e non poco, compromesso


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2021)

white74 ha detto:


> Bisogna solo capire quanto questa situazione sia effettivamente condivisa negli intenti o se lei non abbia accettato di subirla pur di non perderlo. Sarebbero due logiche diverse.


Se fosse così, sarebbe di una tristezza infinita


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be può essere anche qsto un modo  x mandare avanti una cosa che da soli non potevate più mandare avanti spesso i terzi o le  terze sono stampelle
> Siete amici e state bene insieme non fatico a capirlo invece io e al posto di agire di nascosto ve lo siete detto a me non pare la peggiore tra le soluzioni invece
> 
> non siete innamorati di nessuno quidni evitate anche di avere mal de panza


Corretto Carola, ci hai messo poco a capirlo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la contrapposizione l’hai fatta tu.
> La tua soluzione coniugale ti piace.
> Se la comunichi puoi accettare che per altri sarebbe segno di un rapporto sentimentale quanto meno particolare.


Ho fatto contrapposizione perché lei non ha espresso contrarietà basandosi sul proprio sentire ma parlando del mio matrimonio come se lo conoscesse. Leggi le prime frasi.
Diverso sarebbe stato se avesse risposto non condividendo (ed io lo avrei tranquillamente accettato) ma parlando solo di se stessa. Invece lei a parte l’intervenire su una risposta data ad altri, ma questo ci può anche stare, ha sindacato su cose che non sa.
E per di più ha interpretato la mia risposta come piccata quando io di fatto ero tranquillo e le stavo spiegando.
Tu ad esempio sei diversa, non ti permetti di sindacare su cose che non sai pur essendo sempre lapidaria.
Di te apprezzo questo perché tu sei ferma sulla tua posizione ma difficilmente spari su situazioni che non conosci.
Tutto qui.



white74 ha detto:


> Bisogna solo capire quanto questa situazione sia effettivamente condivisa negli intenti o se lei non abbia accettato di subirla pur di non perderlo. Sarebbero due logiche diverse.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non mi piace, ho detto che mi susciti una sensazione ben diversa da quella che  racconti


Ecco così va già meglio.



white74 ha detto:


> Bisogna solo capire quanto questa situazione sia effettivamente condivisa negli intenti o se lei non abbia accettato di subirla pur di non perderlo. Sarebbero due logiche diverse.


Ma guarda essendo più ricca di me, più colta di me, invecchiata meglio di me, più in forma di me, più socievole di me, non credo abbia problemi a continuare la sua vita anche da single se volesse.
Non posso pensare che nel 2021 in Lombardia esistano ancora donne che sottostiano a certe fisime mentali.
Pero per togliermi la curiosità gliel’ho chiesto poco fa e mi ha risposto così: ma se non ti tengo io chi vuoi che ti prenda a te?
effettivamente mi sa che ha ragione.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non penso che nel caso di @pincoppalino il desiderio sia morto. Semplicemente hanno deciso che il di più lo riservano ad altri.
> Esattamente come non vedo disinteresse di sua moglie. Vedo una donna che dice quando io sono a posto e la famiglia è a posto usa il tempo che resta, se resta, come vuoi


Si scopa serenamente, i nostri rapporti sessuali durano mediamente tra 18 e 21 minuti. Ho visto la media nazionale dei coniugi ultratrentennali e mi sono consolato.
Siamo sull’una volta la settimana.
Poi va beh, ci sono volte in cui si è particolarmente stanchi in cui non ci si sfiora anche per tre o 4 settimane o periodi come l’agosto scorso in cui siamo stati da soli per una settimana e lo abbiamo fatto tutti i giorni anche più volte al giorno.
Quindi no, il desiderio pur non essendo quello dei fidanzati o degli amanti è ancora vivo.
naturalmente questo a prescindere dal l’avere o meno un extra.



Carola ha detto:


> ma non è x prenderlo in giro lo penso davvero !!
> 
> come mandare avanti un'azienda insieme dopo che L amore e' finito resta affetto stima aiuto reciproco no ?
> Alla fine buona parte  dei  matrimoni sono così solo che non si danno  L ok x farsi i cazzi loro fuori


difatti non mi sento preso in giro, ma molto in sintonia con quello che scrivi.


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non penso che nel caso di @pincoppalino il desiderio sia morto. Semplicemente hanno deciso che il di più lo riservano ad altri.
> Esattamente come non vedo disinteresse di sua moglie. Vedo una donna che dice quando io sono a posto e la famiglia è a posto usa il tempo che resta, se resta, come vuoi


 Può essere


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Può essere


Mi piacciono le persone come si suol dire open mind.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ho fatto contrapposizione perché lei non ha espresso contrarietà basandosi sul proprio sentire ma parlando del mio matrimonio come se lo conoscesse. Leggi le prime frasi.
> Diverso sarebbe stato se avesse risposto non condividendo (ed io lo avrei tranquillamente accettato) ma parlando solo di se stessa. Invece lei a parte l’intervenire su una risposta data ad altri, ma questo ci può anche stare, ha sindacato su cose che non sa.
> E per di più ha interpretato la mia risposta come piccata quando io di fatto ero tranquillo e le stavo spiegando.
> Tu ad esempio sei diversa, non ti permetti di sindacare su cose che non sai pur essendo sempre lapidaria.
> ...


Va beh dai, ora la metti sul melodrammatico.
Lei, tu, io, voi.
Il tuo matrimonio si conosce solo attraverso quello che tu lasci passare.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Va beh dai, ora la metti sul melodrammatico.
> Lei, tu, io, voi.
> Il tuo matrimonio si conosce solo attraverso quello che tu lasci passare.


Esatto e si dovrebbe parlare solo per quel che io lascio passare, non anche per tutto quel che si pensa che sia in base a propri film mentali.
Pero se ti piace fare così fai pure evidentemente non riesci a farne a meno.


----------



## white74 (11 Aprile 2021)

Pinco io, banalmente, avevo pensato di più all’amore che alle difficoltà economiche.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Aprile 2021)

white74 ha detto:


> Pinco io, banalmente, avevo pensato di più all’amore che alle difficoltà economiche.


L’amore non è nemmeno in discussione.
Nella mia prima risposta ho scritto che lei mi vuole sempre così, ma ho volutamente omesso di scrivere “così come“perché mi piace vedere come si evolve la discussione senza avere tutti gli elementi.
Se si buttano dentro tutti gli elementi subito si toglie la capacità e la possibilità di fare ipotesi o supposizioni.
Naturalmente non è farina del mio sacco, l’ho imparato quando sono diventato mental coach sportivo, durante un corso di psico analisi.


----------



## Vera (11 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> L’amore non è nemmeno in discussione.
> Nella mia prima risposta ho scritto che lei mi vuole sempre così, ma ho volutamente omesso di scrivere “così come“perché mi piace vedere come si evolve la discussione senza avere tutti gli elementi.
> Se si buttano dentro tutti gli elementi subito si toglie la capacità e la possibilità di fare ipotesi o supposizioni.
> Naturalmente non è farina del mio sacco, l’ho imparato quando sono diventato mental coach sportivo, durante un corso di psico analisi.


Allora perché sei stato così scontroso con Ginevra?
Anche altri, compresa me, possono omettere particolari perché magari non vogliono raccontare tutto, ma non si mettono a fare scene piantine sentendosi giudicati.
Se vuoi fare i giochetti "almeno abbi il buon gusto di fare silenzio" ( cit.)


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> L’amore non è nemmeno in discussione.
> Nella mia prima risposta ho scritto che lei mi vuole sempre così, ma ho volutamente omesso di scrivere “così come“perché mi piace vedere come si evolve la discussione senza avere tutti gli elementi.
> Se si buttano dentro tutti gli elementi subito si toglie la capacità e la possibilità di fare ipotesi o supposizioni.
> Naturalmente non è farina del mio sacco, l’ho imparato quando sono diventato mental coach sportivo, durante un corso di psico analisi.


E per fortuna che sei diventato mental coach. Ma in quel percorso non ti hanno insegnato a motivare e trovare opportunità e saper gestire le situazioni? 
Minchia mi hai dato dell'idiota, direi che non hai appreso molto.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E per fortuna che sei diventato mental coach. Ma in quel percorso non ti hanno insegnato a motivare e trovare opportunità e saper gestire le situazioni?
> Minchia mi hai dato dell'idiota, direi che non hai appreso molto.


Non ti ho dato dell’idiota cosa che non potrei fare non conoscendoti a sufficienza. Ho dato dell’udito al tuo commento che reputo tuttora idiota. Motivare e insegnare a gestire i momenti di stress negli atleti è il mio compito. Qui parliamo di infedeltà coniugale ed una risposta che ho dato ad un post. Ma ti pare che mi debba giustificare con te? Ma peppiacere.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora perché sei stato così scontroso con Ginevra?
> Anche altri, compresa me, possono omettere particolari perché magari non vogliono raccontare tutto, ma non si mettono a fare scene piantine sentendosi giudicati.
> Se vuoi fare i giochetti "almeno abbi il buon gusto di fare silenzio" ( cit.)


Quindi fatemi capire, io rispondo ad una persona che non è Ginevra, su un post che fa. La soggetta interviene farneticando di tutto e di più, ed io che le rispondo sono scontroso? Ben vengano gli scontrosi allora. Peraltro se sto a guardare il suo di operato, direi che e’ proprio l’ultima che può fare commenti a riguardo. Potrei accettarli da una tradita. Ma non da una infedele quanto me. Pertanto ribadisco la coerenza di tutte le mie risposte date in totale serenità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non ti ho dato dell’idiota cosa che non potrei fare non conoscendoti a sufficienza. Ho dato dell’udito al tuo commento che reputo tuttora idiota. Motivare e insegnare a gestire i momenti di stress negli atleti è il mio compito. Qui parliamo di infedeltà coniugale ed una risposta che ho dato ad un post. Ma ti pare che mi debba giustificare con te? Ma peppiacere.


Io faccio le mie considerazioni, che poi tu senti la necessità di giustificarti è un altro discorso. Per tua informazione nessun commento è idiota. 
Puoi non essere d'accordo ed esprimere la tua contrarietà, ma se  scivoli su etichette, di fondo hai tu un problema nel confrontarti. 
E lo hai dimostrato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi fatemi capire, io rispondo ad una persona che non è Ginevra, su un post che fa. La soggetta interviene farneticando di tutto e di più, ed io che le rispondo sono scontroso? Ben vengano gli scontrosi allora. Peraltro se sto a guardare il suo di operato, direi che e’ proprio l’ultima che può fare commenti a riguardo. Potrei accettarli da una tradita. Ma non da una infedele quanto me. Pertanto ribadisco la coerenza di tutte le mie risposte date in totale serenità.


O ci fai o lo sei.
Il mio commento era sul meccanismo del sentimento.
Poi che problemi ti fai sei io sono traditrice o tradita.
Si sta parlando della vostre corna.
Se a voi sta bene cornificarvi a vicenda apertamente a me non viene in tasca proprio niente.
E poi chissà magari anche tua moglie si scopa il tuo amico è non l'hai ancora capito.
Non farnetico, semmai tu hai un problema di non saper gestire opinioni diverse dalle tue. 
Continua a interloquire con i tuo fan che ti idolatrano. Così ti senti bene, sia mai che sia destabilizzatrice del tuo ego.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Aprile 2021)

no, il tuo commento nelle prime righe verteva sul mio matrimonio, cosa assolutamente giusta da dire se si sa di cosa si parla, ma non sapendo...
non mi faccio problemi se tradisci, anzi le mogli infedeli a mio avviso è bene aumentino sempre di più.
trovo corretto rimarcare il fatto per far leggere bene all’utente che non ti conosce da chi, anzi da cosa, arriva il commento.
se si scopa il mio amico ben venga, le corna se terapeutiche fanno solo bene alla persona che le agisce.
a me piacciono le opinioni diverse dalle mie, adoro confrontarmi con alcune utenti di questo forum che hanno opinioni drasticamente opposte alle mie, le diversità arricchiscono.
ma come tu stessa mi hai fatto notare, sono i modi che fanno la differenza,   Il tuo ad esempio nella risposta che mi hai dato l’ho reputato e lo reputo molto idiota.
mi è piaciuto invece quello di Carola, che ha espresso anche lei il suo ma in modo più intelligente, anzi togliamo pure il più.


----------



## Vera (11 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi fatemi capire, io rispondo ad una persona che non è Ginevra, su un post che fa. La soggetta interviene farneticando di tutto e di più, ed io che le rispondo sono scontroso? Ben vengano gli scontrosi allora. Peraltro se sto a guardare il suo di operato, direi che e’ proprio l’ultima che può fare commenti a riguardo. Potrei accettarli da una tradita. Ma non da una infedele quanto me. Pertanto ribadisco la coerenza di tutte le mie risposte date in totale serenità.


Come sempre rigiri le cose a tuo piacimento.
Va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> no, il tuo commento nelle prime righe verteva sul mio matrimonio, cosa assolutamente giusta da dire se si sa di cosa si parla, ma non sapendo...
> non mi faccio problemi se tradisci, anzi le mogli infedeli a mio avviso è bene aumentino sempre di più.
> trovo corretto rimarcare il fatto per far leggere bene all’utente che non ti conosce da chi, anzi da cosa, arriva il commento.
> se si scopa il mio amico ben venga, le corna se terapeutiche fanno solo bene alla persona che le agisce.
> ...


Tu qui sei un personaggio (altri sono persone) che si presenta come uomo marito e padre felice che è un felice traditore seriale. Non è ben chiaro se tu sia felice traditore perché sei felice in famiglia o se tu sia felice in famiglia perché i tuoi tradimenti compensano ed equilibrano la tua vita.
Però sembra che tutto si fondi su due sicurezze 1) l’approvazione di tua moglie 2) il suo e il vostro amore imperituro nonostante i tradimenti tuoi e ipotetici suoi
Sei scattato per il 2.
Personalmente ho vissuto il crollo dell’amore nei confronti di mio marito appena ho saputo del tradimento. Ero in condizioni per poter chiudere. Forse non sarei stata altrettanto impulsiva se avessi avuto figli piccoli.
Ma io credo impossibile per me amare e accettare altre relazioni.
Vuol dire che sia così anche per tua moglie? No. Ma non lo so.
Perché hai messo in piedi questo circo contro Ginevra per difendere la tua coppia se tu stesso la tradisci?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Come sempre rigiri le cose a tuo piacimento.
> Va bene.


Avevi dubbi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> no, il tuo commento nelle prime righe verteva sul mio matrimonio, cosa assolutamente giusta da dire se si sa di cosa si parla, ma non sapendo...
> non mi faccio problemi se tradisci, anzi le mogli infedeli a mio avviso è bene aumentino sempre di più.
> trovo corretto rimarcare il fatto per far leggere bene all’utente che non ti conosce da chi, anzi da cosa, arriva il commento.
> se si scopa il mio amico ben venga, le corna se terapeutiche fanno solo bene alla persona che le agisce.
> ...


a te dell'ntelligenza non frega niente, ti piace  l'approvazione. 
E stai dimostrando di essere un uomo povero.........di argomentazioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io faccio le mie considerazioni, che poi tu senti la necessità di giustificarti è un altro discorso. Per tua informazione nessun commento è idiota.
> Puoi non essere d'accordo ed esprimere la tua contrarietà, ma se  scivoli su etichette, di fondo hai tu un problema nel confrontarti.
> E lo hai dimostrato.


No no di commenti idioti se ne leggono parecchi, uno era il tuo che ribadisco. Totalmente fuori luogo e su una risposta nemmeno data a te, peraltro. Non ci si sta giustificando si sta solo raccontando ognuno la sua.



Vera ha detto:


> Come sempre rigiri le cose a tuo piacimento.
> Va bene.


Lo so che va bene vera, ci mancherebbe altro. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu qui sei un personaggio (altri sono persone) che si presenta come uomo marito e padre felice che è un felice traditore seriale. Non è ben chiaro se tu sia felice traditore perché sei felice in famiglia o se tu sia felice in famiglia perché i tuoi tradimenti compensano ed equilibrano la tua vita.
> Però sembra che tutto si fondi su due sicurezze 1) l’approvazione di tua moglie 2) il suo e il vostro amore imperituro nonostante i tradimenti tuoi e ipotetici suoi
> Sei scattato per il 2.
> Personalmente ho vissuto il crollo dell’amore nei confronti di mio marito appena ho saputo del tradimento. Ero in condizioni per poter chiudere. Forse non sarei stata altrettanto impulsiva se avessi avuto figli piccoli.
> ...


ecco vedi la differenza tra te e lei? Questa di che è una risposta che leggo volentieri, questo approccio mi piace.
hai letto le mie risposte, hai scritto che non capisci come sono ed infine mi hai raccontato come sei tu dicendo che tu non riusciresti ad essere in un certo modo.
il mio non è un circo contro qualcuno, ma se trovo un commento privo di alcun senso lo dico.
il tuo non lo è.

venendo ai punti uno e due la mia felicità credo non esista. Preferisco parlare di serenità dovuta all’aver raggiunto un certo equilibrio nei miei limiti, che ho riconosciuto ed imparato a conviverci. Questo a prescindere dal l’avere o non avere un matrimonio o una amante, che peraltro non ho nemmeno da agosto scorso, se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta.
non farei mai dipendere il mio stare bene dalla presenza di una o più persone nella mia vita.
riguardo a mia moglie mi piace sapere che mi supporta come io supporto lei, avere la totale approvazione in tutto come ben sai è impossibile.
tuttavia si va d’accordo ed insieme si sta bene, il separarsi non lo abbiamo nemmeno mai preso in considerazione, entrambi non consideriamo il far sesso con altri possibile causa della fine del nostro rapporto.
però posso comprendere non sia cosa possibile per tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No no di commenti idioti se ne leggono parecchi, uno era il tuo che ribadisco. Totalmente fuori luogo e su una risposta nemmeno data a te, peraltro. Non ci si sta giustificando si sta solo raccontando ognuno la sua.


In un forum si interviene nei discorsi, in caso contrario ci sono i messaggi privati se non vuoi essere commentato. Nel momento in cui pubblichi, tutti possono intervenire. Ora che so che ami i monologhi, ti lascio parlare da solo. 
La differenza tra me è te è che non rispondo se trovo non interessante o stupida una qualsiasi affermazione. 
E secondo me..... Ti è bruciato il culo


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Aprile 2021)

Quindi se mi hai risposto era perché hai trovato interessante la mia risposta? L’ho già duro al solo pensiero...


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2021)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa discussione è per traditi e traditori, quando il tradimento viene a galla, non importa come, crea squilibri notevoli, ma spesso accade che se chi viene tradito ha reazioni fra il dolore e lo sgomento, chi tradisce prova sensazioni opposte fra il rammarico, la rabbia o il sollievo... dipende dallo stato della coppia.
> 
> La domanda quindi è come avete reagito, cosa avevate previsto e cosa è andata, o non, come pensavate o speravate.
> Insomma non analizziamo i particolari del tradimento in sè ma le reazioni e gli stati conseguenti ai fatti.
> ...


Separazione propedeutica al divorzio .


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Separazione propedeutica al divorzio .





francoff ha detto:


> Separazione propedeutica al divorzio .


pero poi siete sopravvissuti quindi non tutte le storie di tradimenti finiscono  male..
Anche voi no smebra ricordare avete avuto vita incasinata con te in giro x il mondo forse con certe dinamiche la cosa saggia sarebbe restare insime  spostarsi insieme tenere ferma L unità famigliare anche a costo di inevitabili e rinunce
Sino a qnd io lo seguivo  le cose sono andate ad es x noi ...con la distanza veniva a mancare  La quotidianità che se x tanti è noiosa e perché non sanno diversamente che fatica che sia ...


----------



## alberto15 (14 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> pero poi siete sopravvissuti quindi non tutte le storie di tradimenti finiscono  male..
> Anche voi non sembra ricordare avete avuto vita incasinata con te in giro x il mondo forse con certe dinamiche la cosa saggia sarebbe restare insieme  spostarsi insieme tenere ferma L unità famigliare anche a costo di inevitabili e rinunce
> Sino a qnd io lo seguivo  le cose sono andate ad es x noi ...con la distanza veniva a mancare  La quotidianità che se x tanti è noiosa e perché non sanno diversamente che fatica che sia ...


esatto e' quella che definisco io "pigrizia" cioe' alla fine stare insieme per tutto il resto che se non e' l'amore puro idealizzato rimane sempre l'aspetto organizzativo che non e' che scompare se ti separi , anzi diventa ancora peggio


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> pero poi siete sopravvissuti quindi non tutte le storie di tradimenti finiscono  male..
> Anche voi no smebra ricordare avete avuto vita incasinata con te in giro x il mondo forse con certe dinamiche la cosa saggia sarebbe restare insime  spostarsi insieme tenere ferma L unità famigliare anche a costo di inevitabili e rinunce
> Sino a qnd io lo seguivo  le cose sono andate ad es x noi ...con la distanza veniva a mancare  La quotidianità che se x tanti è noiosa e perché non sanno diversamente che fatica che sia ...


Mi spiace ma alla fine stiamo divorziando.


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma alla fine stiamo divorziando.





francoff ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma alla fine stiamo divorziando.


mi dispiace molto
Non avevo capito
Mi sembravate una coppia molto innamorata o comunque solida
Il tradimento è una gran bastarda e io ho tradito
Non risolve nulla e se trattasi di evasione e basta uno dovrebbe almeno aver a la decenza  di non Farsi beccare ma resta una gran bastardata



Io e lui  abbiamo un ottimo rapporto mi auguro (se così deve essere l' epilogò) che sia anche x voi stessa cosa
I ragazzi ne beneficeranno non sai quanto

un grosso abbraccio


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> mi dispiace molto
> Non avevo capito
> Mi sembravate una coppia molto innamorata o comunque solida
> Il tradimento è una gran bastarda e io ho tradito
> ...


Stiamo bene così . Grazie Carola.


----------



## ologramma (15 Aprile 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma alla fine stiamo divorziando.


forse l'ho già scritto ma mi ero appassionato alla tua storia e tifavo per voi ma penso come avrai letto qui  , escludendo qualcuno che è rimasto in famiglia,  altri stanno facendo quello che che ora ti si prospetta come finale .


----------



## Carola (15 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse l'ho già scritto ma mi ero appassionato alla tua storia e tifavo per voi ma penso come avrai letto qui  , escludendo qualcuno che è rimasto in famiglia,  altri stanno facendo quello che che ora ti si prospetta come finale .


Invece intorno a me le storie che so io o sono state be nascoste o molti hanno continuato
Rimettere in gioco tutto ricominciare non è semplice
Forse Franco come me aveva già una vita più pasticciata meno fatemi dire lineare
Ho amiche /i che solo all idea di avere più spese ( e innegabile ) gestione amicizie comuni timori di stare soli /e sopportano e trascinano malumori ma non so separerebbero mai

separarsi non è facile e comporta delle belle spese extra se ha figlioli in età ancora da diciamo mantenimento ci pensi molto bene e non mi sento di biasimarle

poi siamo nel 2031 ma le donne separate a volta hanno  ancora L alone blu io ho perso contatto ( non amicizie ) perché da sola sembravo tutto  ad'un tratto non più  "invitabile"  come prima 

senza contare i marpioni che sono sbucati fuori x consolarmi no komment cert8 messaggi che io e mia sorella ci ridevamo su tira piu un pelo ... che ...buoi
E non sono manco di primo pelo


----------



## Carola (15 Aprile 2021)

Siamo nel 2021 comunque


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Siamo nel 2021 comunque


Aia che paura ! 
Pensavo fossimo nel 2031 e ancora con il Corona


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Invece intorno a me le storie che so io o sono state be nascoste o molti hanno continuato
> Rimettere in gioco tutto ricominciare non è semplice
> Forse Franco come me aveva già una vita più pasticciata meno fatemi dire lineare
> Ho amiche /i che solo all idea di avere più spese ( e innegabile ) gestione amicizie comuni timori di stare soli /e sopportano e trascinano malumori ma non so separerebbero mai
> ...


tutto quello che dici e sacrosanta verità , perchè i casi esposti sono tanti ma tanti e sai perchè perchè il cervello di ognuno ragiona a modo suo , quindi che ci meravigliamo di situazioni che per noi  sarebbero criticabili invece per altri verosimili .
Sai qual è la conclusione? ognuno fa come gli pare .
Di una donna separata o divorziata hai ragione che viene vista come rimorchiabile   anche perchè il detto finale lo abbiamo sempre citato qui  e forse anche da me


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa discussione è per traditi e traditori, quando il tradimento viene a galla, non importa come, crea squilibri notevoli, ma spesso accade che se chi viene tradito ha reazioni fra il dolore e lo sgomento, chi tradisce prova sensazioni opposte fra il rammarico, la rabbia o il sollievo... dipende dallo stato della coppia.
> 
> La domanda quindi è come avete reagito, cosa avevate previsto e cosa è andata, o non, come pensavate o speravate.
> Insomma non analizziamo i particolari del tradimento in sè ma le reazioni e gli stati conseguenti ai fatti.
> ...


Ammazza che post vecchio che risale.
Io ho avuto un trauma.
A livello psicologico ne ho subito gli effetti per anni.
A livello caratteriale mi ha cambiato.
Non ho più fiducia nei rapporti e non ho più voglia di affidarmi ad altri.
Probabilmente avevo bisogno di un aiuto all'epoca per superare lo shock.
Ma... se non avevo soldi per risolvere la cosa neppure li avevo per trovare aiuto.
Mi sono sfogato qui ma non è servito a molto.


----------



## Ulisse (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Rimettere in gioco tutto ricominciare non è semplice


come forse ho detto pochi gg fa, limitatamente ai casi di mia conoscenza, non ne ricordo nessun matrimonio salvato.
A dirla tutta, prima di leggervi (in assoluto intendo) ho sempre considerato la separazione l'unico ed inevitabile passo successivo ad un tradimento. Specialemte se scoperto e non gia chiuso e confessato. Ma anche per quest'ultimo non è che ci vedo grosse attenuanti e la prescrizione nn esiste in queste cose.

Ricominciare, ammetto, è possibile anche se richiede un lavoraccio interiore e di coppia da non poco.
Tanto di cappello a chi riesce a trovare un nuovo equilibrio nella coppia.  



Carola ha detto:


> tira piu un pelo


ehhh.
come validità siamo ai livelli della forza di gravità ed il principio di conservazione dell'energia.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> come forse ho detto pochi gg fa, limitatamente ai casi di mia conoscenza, non ne ricordo nessun matrimonio salvato.
> A dirla tutta, prima di leggervi (in assoluto intendo) ho sempre considerato la separazione l'unico ed inevitabile passo successivo ad un tradimento. Specialemte se scoperto e non gia chiuso e confessato. Ma anche per quest'ultimo non è che ci vedo grosse attenuanti e la prescrizione nn esiste in queste cose.
> 
> Ricominciare, ammetto, è possibile anche se richiede un lavoraccio interiore e di coppia da non poco.
> ...


Noi lo abbiamo trovato equilibrio ma  sai anche perche ?
Mi dispiace dirlo
Ma non abbiamo problemi di money 
Quello fa eccome perche possiamo essere sereno e non farci la guerra 
Io ringrazio ogni giorno di aver preso la decisione di continuare a lavorare anche qnd sulla carta potevo stare casa e fare la mamma e moglie del dirigente ..
Adesso sarò senza entrate e non mi sarei separata o se lo avessi fatto si sarebbe probabilmente scatenata qualche rappresaglia 

a mia figlia lo dico sempre indipendenza e' fondamentale !!! Tutor il resto si arrangia e ci si org anche se è un nell equilibrismo

se Non sei indipendente non sei libera di scegliere c'è poco da fare


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Lui a me non passa  nulla
Passa ai ragazzi come prima
Li versa a me ma io sono super onesta tenevo tutti gli scontrini e adesso
Manco  me li  chiede più giusto primo mesi

si fida e io a lui non devo chiedere nulla che puntualmente  versa

ho un amica che x anni ha fatto
Ptime a 1100 euro x badare ai bimbi
Le cose vanno molto male in cas a lui ha tradito più volte e da semore  un cascamorto amante delle donne adesso più che mai
Non hanno rapporti di 5 anni e vedeste lei che bella che è
Beh non lo caccia perché mi dice ma dove vado ? Avrà in pensione risicata e in uan città come la mia un affitto medio
Sono 600/700 euro
Ma davvero dove vai ????

Ps: lui è molto simpatico in casa hanno un loro equilibrio solo malato di figa da sempre 
Lei lo gestisce come un fratello un po' cojioni e non disdegna attenzioni fuori 
Temo che ne sia ancora innamorata comunque è che invecchiare con lui non sia così deprimente nonostante le corna


----------



## Ulisse (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Noi lo abbiamo trovato equilibrio ma  sai anche perche ?
> Mi dispiace dirlo
> Ma non abbiamo problemi di money
> Quello fa eccome perche possiamo essere sereno e non farci la guerra


Sul ruolo dei soldi in una potenziale separazione ne abbiamo discusso..nn ricordo se qui o in altra discussione.
Pur se allora bacchettato, io resto della tua stessa opinione sul ruolo chiave che ricopre la disponibilità economica della coppia.

Se si mette da parte l'idea malsana di voler distruggere l'altro, in assenza di problemi economici, due persone mature ed intelligenti conducono la separazione in modo civile.
Ne beneficeranno gli eventuali figli che non vedono i genitori scannarsi.
Loro stessi che possono destinare le energie della battaglia a rifarsi una vita.  
Gli unici a lamentarsi forse saranno solo gli avvocati  



Carola ha detto:


> a mia figlia lo dico sempre indipendenza e' fondamentale !!!


nel mio caso sfondi una porta aperta.
Anzi, la porta nn ci sta nemmeno più. Da decenni.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sul ruolo dei soldi in una potenziale separazione ne abbiamo discusso..nn ricordo se qui o in altra discussione.
> Pur se allora bacchettato, io resto della tua stessa opinione sul ruolo chiave che ricopre la disponibilità economica della coppia.
> 
> Se si mette da parte l'idea malsana di voler distruggere l'altro, in assenza di problemi economici, due persone mature ed intelligenti conducono la separazione in modo civile.
> ...


Gli avvocati infatti con noi hanno avuto poco da fare 
La mia ma anche la sua devo dire non stronze x niente e in tribunale ci dissero mai vista separazione poi bella
Se si può definire bella uan separazione 
Bella non è ne mai sarà' 
Civile si


----------



## Ulisse (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> La mia ma anche la sua devo dire non stronze x niente e in tribunale ci dissero mai vista separazione poi bella


curiosità da parte mia.
Ma in questi casi, non conviene avere un solo avvocato?
Non tanto per il risparmio economico che vviamente ci sarebbe.
Ma piuttosto come ulteriore segno di civiltà e trasparenza visto che si parlerebbe in tre e non fra 2 coppie (coniuge + rispettivo avvocato)
Forse è legalmente non possibile essere seguiti dallo stesso avvocato ?



Carola ha detto:


> Bella non è ne mai sarà'
> Civile si


certo. Resta cmq la formalizzazione di un fallimento come coppia.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> curiosità da parte mia.
> Ma in questi casi, non conviene avere un solo avvocato?
> Non tanto per il risparmio economico che vviamente ci sarebbe.
> Ma piuttosto come ulteriore segno di civiltà e trasparenza visto che si parlerebbe in tre e non fra 2 coppie (coniuge + rispettivo avvocato)
> ...


ma non so non ci avevamo pensato lui era ina loro paese io qui 
Ala fine manco uno ne serviva infatti ci siamo visti una volta e stop


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

@Carola @Ulisse  ma che tutto funzioni meglio se ci sono i soldi è una verità alla Catalano (pace a lui) ma dirlo è fuorviante.
Ci si separa se per la propria dignità o identità quando lo si ritiene indispensabile.
Il legame con la persona con cui si è vissuto decenni e si hanno avuto figli inevitabilmente resta.
Separarsi non può significare cancellare decenni di vita e separare se stessi dall’altro o dall’altra con un bisturi. Ci ho provato, è stato stremante e poi ho dovuto rimettere insieme i pezzi.
Ma ci si separa perché si riconosce la propria incapacità di stare insieme, non perché si hanno soldi per mantenere un tenore di vita


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Carola @Ulisse  ma che tutto funzioni meglio se ci sono i soldi è una verità alla Catalano (pace a lui) ma dirlo è fuorviante.
> Ci si separa se per la propria dignità o identità lo si ritiene indispensabile.
> Il legame con la persona con cui si è vissuto decenni e si hanno avuto figli inevitabilmente resta.
> Separarsi non può significare cancellare decenni di vita e separare se stessi dall’altro o dall’altra con un bisturi. Ci ho provato, è stato stremante e poi ho dovuto rimettere insieme i pezzi.
> Ma ci si separa perché si riconosce la propria incapacità di stare insieme.


Certo brunetta e tutto vero bello e profondo 
Poi però devi fare i conti con la realtà le scelte che impattano sugli  altri e non tutti reagiscono nello stesso modo 
Poi incapacità di stare insime non so per ognuno di po ha significati diversi 
Se la situazione non è drammatica alla fine una pacifica convivenza senza amarsi come coppia forse è più accettabile di affrontare situazioni che metterebbero in difficoltà sotot altie punto di vista 
Io capisco  danny capisco  la mia amica capisco molte cose non è indispensabile ma con altre risorse sarebbero rimasti lì? Non credo .


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Certo brunetta e tutto vero bello e profondo
> Poi però devi fare i conti con la realtà le scelte che impattano sugli  altri e non tutti reagiscono nello stesso modo
> Poi incapacità di stare insime non so per ognuno di po ha significati diversi
> Se la situazione non è drammatica alla fine una pacifica convivenza senza amarsi come coppia forse è più accettabile di affrontare situazioni che metterebbero in difficoltà sotot altie punto di vista
> Io capisco  danny capisco  la mia amica capisco molte cose non è indispensabile ma con altre risorse sarebbero rimasti lì? Non credo .


Io capisco tutti, pure i serial killer è pure i serial killer di se stessi.
Ma quella economica è una ragione facile e falsa. 
Si creano anche, come dicevi per la tua amica, le condizioni per rendere poi impossibile una separazione.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco tutti, pure i serial killer è pure i serial killer di se stessi.
> *Ma quella economica è una ragione facile e falsa.
> Si creano anche, come dicevi per la tua amica, le condizioni per rendere poi impossibile una separazione.*


In questo momento molte famiglie stanno sopravvivendo grazie a un unico stipendio rimasto o grazie al fatto di essere in due.
Quella economica è anche statisticamente la prima motivazione per stare insieme anche quando non sarebbe più il caso.
Le condizioni si devono creare in due, ma non sempre entrambi i coniugi hanno la possibilità di accedere all'indipendenza economica.
Già oggi molte famiglie, anche di mia conoscenza, faticano a reggere economicamente.
Certo, c'è una soglia oltre la quale tutto è possibile.
*Qual è?*
Quanto deve guadagnare mensilmente una persona per vivere accettabilmente da solo?
Anzi, meglio: quanto deve guadagnare una donna e quanto un uomo, perché comunemente si ritiene che l'uomo debba impegnare più risorse per poter uscire con le donne, sempre che sia ancora vero.
Cioè, che cosa si attende da un uomo e che cosa si attende da una donna come tenore di vita per essere considerati inseriti negli standard di vita contemporanea?
Un'auto? Una casa? La possibilità di uscire la sera e offrire una cena, che non sia il kebab sotto casa?
Ci sono degli standard oggi richiesti che si considerano imprescindibili?


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco tutti, pure i serial killer è pure i serial killer di se stessi.
> Ma quella economica è una ragione facile e falsa.
> Si creano anche, come dicevi per la tua amica, le condizioni per rendere poi impossibile una separazione.


ma perché dici falsa
Non capisco 
Due case doppie bollette doppie spese doppie vacanze con i figli 
Non è falsa
Mi puoi dire che si taglia quello che x te e tagliano le ma x altro magari no
Le vacanze con i ragzzzi dai così li tenni agosto al parco della tua città ?

due impiegati da non so 1700 euro con nr 1 figlia
Davvero credi che possano farlo senza aver ripercussioni ? 
la mia amica ha spese x i figli che dovrebbe rivedere dovrebbero cercarsi  casa nuova con 1200 euro metti  che lui ne dia 600 x i ragazzi ma con 1800 in uan città come la mia ma dove vai ??
Solo di affitto casa x tre te ne fai x 700/800
Con mille ci campi  forse  si ma davevro malaccio x essere poi sola ?
Con lui non è evidentemente insostenibile la vita lo sarebbe di più senza con soldi contati week senza figli e manco un euro x spassarsela un po' intendo che anche la pizza fuori casa x socializzare diventa un costo da far rientrare 
Non so x me fa bene .
Ti separi se diventa insostenibile ma non x andare a stare peggio


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In questo momento molte famiglie stanno sopravvivendo grazie a un unico stipendio rimasto o grazie al fatto di essere in due.
> Quella economica è anche statisticamente la prima motivazione per stare insieme anche quando non sarebbe più il caso.
> Le condizioni si devono creare in due, ma non sempre entrambi i coniugi hanno la possibilità di accedere all'indipendenza economica.
> Già oggi molte famiglie, anche di mia conoscenza, faticano a reggere economicamente.
> ...


dioende anche da dove vivi
Io ad es sto in una città cara ma appena possibile me ne andrò in campagna o in provincia ma anche lì se lavoro e figli non sono patentati deve essere  logisticamente tutor fattibile

io
Penso che almeno 2500 al
Mese servano


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> dioende anche da dove vivi
> Io ad es sto in una città cara ma appena possibile me ne andrò in campagna o in provincia ma anche lì se lavoro e figli non sono patentati deve essere  logisticamente tutor fattibile
> 
> io
> ...


Per tutti gli altri c'è il volontariato.
Non immagini quanta gente (famiglie) compri i vestiti usati a 1 euro nei mercatini tipo Caritas.
La ressa.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Lui a me non passa  nulla
> Passa ai ragazzi come prima
> Li versa a me ma io sono super onesta tenevo tutti gli scontrini e adesso
> Manco  me li  chiede più giusto primo mesi
> ...


Ecco ... invecchiare con il coniuge dopo un tradimento.
Triste e faticoso se il tradimento non è stato superato e perdonato.
Purtroppo c’è chi non ha scelta, deve essere dura.
Io stavo male all’idea di dover invecchiare con il mio ex.
Mi sarei trovata fra pochi anni un marito ormai vecchio e conciato con carattere difficile, rancoroso, chiuso. Lo stesso marito che prima mi aveva tradito con prostitute infischiandosi del fatto che metteva a rischio anche la mia salute. E dopo la scoperta ha continuato a farlo. 
Non ha fatto niente per lenire la mia sofferenza, ha continuato a tradirmi. 
Ecco... non so se avrei avuto la forza di stargli vicino dopo tutto quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Per tutti gli altri c'è il volontariato.
> Non immagini quanta gente (famiglie) compri i vestiti usati a 1 euro nei mercatini tipo Caritas.
> La ressa.


mai anche qui
Ma non è vita 
Poi se devi lo fai !!
Ma non la metterei nelle opzioni x separarsi a meno che non vivessi con un orco !


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco ... invecchiare con il coniuge dopo un tradimento.
> Triste e faticoso se il tradimento non è stato superato e perdonato.
> Purtroppo c’è chi non ha scelta, deve essere dura.
> Io stavo male all’idea di dover invecchiare con il mio ex.
> ...


no certo sono d'accordo così vado alla Caritas piuttosto davvero !  Questa è dignità


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> mai anche qui
> Ma non è vita
> Poi se devi lo fai !!
> Ma non la metterei nelle opzioni x separarsi a meno che non vivessi con un orco !


Ma certo.
Il discrimine sta proprio nel compromesso necessario.


----------



## Ulisse (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci si separa perché si riconosce la propria incapacità di stare insieme, non perché si hanno soldi per mantenere un tenore di vita


io piuttosto direi che il motivo della separazione è la suddetta incapacità e che i soldi permettono sempre di realizzare la desiderata separazione.
La loro mancanza, sicuramente nn preclude la scelta ma la rende pesantissima.
Un peso che non per forza tutti sono disposti a sostenere.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quella economica è una ragione facile e falsa.


Non per tutti è una ragione facile e falsa
Se separarsi significa vivere in macchina, mangiare e vestirsi alla caritas, beh, ci saranno sicuramente coppie che riterranno la nuova condizione molto peggiorativa rispetto ad una convivenza forzata. Finendo così a vivere come separati in casa.
Individuatii i vincoli ed i nuovi gradi di libertà, troveranno, giocoforza, un nuovo e forzatissimo equilibrio.
Sicuramente non è un bel vivere ma altrettanto sicuramente per loro l'aternativa era vista come un ulteriore peggioramento.
Si sceglie, nel loro caso, l'approccio del danno minore.

Sono sicuro che se intervistassero tutti quei papà (o mamme) che si sono ridotti a questa vita fra caritas ed auto, sicuramente una parte di loro tornerebbe volentieri sui propri passi accettando di restare come separti in casa.
Un divorzio a tutti gli effetti. A parte l'aspetto legale e logistico

In ultima analisi, pensandoci sopra, questa impossibilità momentanea a separarsi, la lunga attesa (o meglio dire speranza, miraggio) di riuscire a maturare i requisiti economici ritenuti necessari per procedere, potrebbe avere dei risvolti positivi ed insperati.
Come far nascere nella coppia la consapevolezza che questi nuovi equilibri, inzialmente forzati, si assestino evolvendo da equilibri di natura dinamica a ben più tranquilli equilibri dai connotati statici.
Il che giustificherebbe come altri decidono che, tutto sommato, invecchiare insieme è accettabile pur non riconoscendo nell'attuale rapporto i requisiti per essere tale. 
Non saprei come definirlo.  La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è una sorta di callo relazionale.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma perché dici falsa
> Non capisco
> Due case doppie bollette doppie spese doppie vacanze con i figli
> Non è falsa
> ...


Lo dico perché conosco tantissimi che lo hanno fatto e con redditi minimi.
Poi è ovvio che ognuno non consideri il proprio tenore di vita elevato.
Il mio lo è rispetto alla signora che mi aiuta nelle pulizie una volta alla settimana. Infatti è lei che viene da me e non io da lei. Ma lei si è separata e ha cresciuto una figlia da sola perché l’ex si è reso irreperibile. Ne conosco diverse.


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco ... invecchiare con il coniuge dopo un tradimento.
> Triste e faticoso se il tradimento non è stato superato e perdonato.
> Purtroppo c’è chi non ha scelta, deve essere dura.
> Io stavo male all’idea di dover invecchiare con il mio ex.
> ...


brava  , così come si comportava il tuo ex era il modo di darsi la zappa sui piedi


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dico perché conosco tantissimi che lo hanno fatto e con redditi minimi.
> Poi è ovvio che ognuno non consideri il proprio tenore di vita elevato.
> Il mio lo è rispetto alla signora che mi aiuta nelle pulizie una volta alla settimana. Infatti è lei che viene da me e non io da lei. Ma lei si è separata e ha cresciuto una figlia da sola perché l’ex si è reso irreperibile. Ne conosco diverse.


lo vedi che il mondo è pieno di queste storie  come di altre


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Lo dico perché conosco tantissimi che lo hanno fatto e con redditi minimi.*
> Poi è ovvio che ognuno non consideri il proprio tenore di vita elevato.
> Il mio lo è rispetto alla signora che mi aiuta nelle pulizie una volta alla settimana. Infatti è lei che viene da me e non io da lei. Ma lei si è separata e ha cresciuto una figlia da sola perché l’ex si è reso irreperibile. Ne conosco diverse.


Già con una giudiziale la vedo dura avere un reddito minimo.
Mettiamo che sia consensuale.
Come la mettiamo con la casa?
Qual è questo reddito minimo?
Se una guadagna 800 euro e l'altro 1000 euro è credibile possano separarsi?
Senza aiuti esterni, si intende.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dico perché conosco tantissimi che lo hanno fatto e con redditi minimi.
> Poi è ovvio che ognuno non consideri il proprio tenore di vita elevato.
> Il mio lo è rispetto alla signora che mi aiuta nelle pulizie una volta alla settimana. Infatti è lei che viene da me e non io da lei. Ma lei si è separata e ha cresciuto una figlia da sola perché l’ex si è reso irreperibile. Ne conosco diverse.


E va be non ha potuto fare diversamente 
Io parlo di scelte 
Anche la sig.ra che veniva da me era sola e si e tirata su due figli
Tanto di cappello fa vita dignitosa ma al limite della povertà 
I figli non sono andati  all università una fa estetista uno camionista 
Non è una cosa che augurerei a me stessa o amiche ne ai miei figli 
Un conto è scegliere un conto essere obbligati 
Per forza non emergi da certe condizioni se non hai i mezzi 
Allora se stare insieme senza uccidersi se po fa e che lo facessero


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Già con una giudiziale la vedo dura avere un reddito minimo.
> Mettiamo che sia consensuale.
> Come la mettiamo con la casa?
> Qual è questo reddito minimo?
> ...


Ma va  che non lo e'


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> E va be non ha potuto fare diversamente
> Io parlo di scelte
> Anche la sig.ra che veniva da me era sola e si e tirata su due figli
> Tanto di cappello fa vita dignitosa ma al limite della povertà
> ...


Ma semmai il problema potrebbe essere la mancanza di vere borse di studio.
L'università non è obbligatoria e si può lavorare con soddisfazione senza essere laureati.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma semmai il problema potrebbe essere la mancanza di vere borse di studio.
> L'università non è obbligatoria e si può lavorare con soddisfazione senza essere laureati.


Brunetta  dissento
Ho lavorato per anni in una società  di selezione
La laurea è spesso tra i requisiti
Questo non aggiunge valore alla persona sia chiaro ma oggi come  oggi conta eccome con un diploma per certi posti non ti candidi anche alse poi avresti le capacità magari x svolgere quel
Lavoro a parità passa il laureato

credimi .
Borse  studio certamente ma se devi aiutare e portare  il pane a casa non è sufficiente

serve se vuoi studiare e a casa  hai di che vivere
La sig.ra delle pulizie non riusciva con suo  lavoro a mantenere due figli da sola all università

a volte mi chiedo in che paese vivo brunetta senza offesa ma sai che logiche ci sono ? Non è offesa eh


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Brunetta  dissento
> Ho lavorato per anni in una costa di selezione
> La laurea è spesso tra i requisiti
> Questo non aggiunge valore alla persona sia chiaro ma oggi coem oggi conta eccome con un diploma a certi posti non ti candidi anche a e poi avresti le capacità magari x svolgere quel
> ...


Ma tu dove vivi?
La signora che ti pulisce casa, quello che ti porta la spesa o i pasti pronti, la parrucchiera o l’estetista, le commesse dove fai acquisti, il tassista, chi fa andare i mezzi pubblici, chi produce tutte le cose che usi e coloro che fanno gli impiegati in quelle aziende, il cuoco, il pizzaiolo e il cameriere, il barista sono tutti laureati? Sono tutti infelici e frustrati di non fare i lavori secondo te prestigiosi?


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu dove vivi?
> La signora che ti pulisce casa, quello che ti porta la spesa o i pasti pronti, la parrucchiera o l’estetista, le commesse dove fai acquisti, il tassista, chi fa andare i mezzi pubblici, chi produce tutte le cose che usi e coloro che fanno gli impiegati in quelle aziende, il cuoco, il pizzaiolo e il cameriere, il barista sono tutti laureati? Sono tutti infelici e frustrati di non fare i lavori secondo te prestigiosi?


non sto
Denigrando il
Lavoro del fornaio tesoro si stava parlando di possibilità se uno lo desidera di frequentare università 
Se uno decide di fare il tassista ben venga ma non deve essere un ripiego 
Ci vai in taxi ? Hai mai sentito quanto costa una licenza ? Si fanno i mutuo x prendersela Hai mai parlato con chi lo fa come ripiego che bel lavoro massacrante di ore in auto in città come Milano Torino Roma e di quanto guadagnino adesso ??  

il fornaio lo fa un mio compagno delle medie
Suo padre era fornaio 
Si alza alle tre del mattino 
Xni suoi figli desidera altro ma se dovessero  decidere  di fare il pane certo non si spara dal dolore 

la ricchezza è poter scegliere non trovarsi a fare un lavoro perché non puoi fare altro e non si tratta di lavoro più prestigiosi o meno se sei felice di fare parrucchiere ma fallo ma fallo x scelta

di questo si parlava

Lasciami dire che avere un lavoro che prendi poco logorante non rende certo felici siamo tutti capaci a riempirci la bocca poi chiedi  qui se sono tutti felici del
Lavoro che fanno che contando che ti impiega  buona parte  della giornata la vita te l
Condiziona 

io seguo un  nota fonderia
Devi vedere come sono felici gli operai che salti di gioia fanno mentre entrano in fabbrica 
Anche le commesse di Zara l'altro cliente che seguo qnd  ci parli tutte felici di turni imposti anche s le hai bimbi piccoli 
E le cassiere al super  mmm stimolante passare merci tutto il giorno 
SONO TUTTI LAVORI DIGNITOSI ma ti portano a sopravvivere soptuto nelle grandi città e non sono certo stimolanti e no non ti rendono felice lo sarai x altro nella vita 

guarda cara che mia mamma da giovane faceva la parrucchieranon sono figlia di industriali

non aveva scelta doveva lavorare e cosa trovava faceva

io ho fatto la commessa di bomboniere due  palle la dimostratrice nei  suoermercati  la centralinista ( da morire mille chiamate x 6ore meglio fare le pulizie ) la commessa in un negozio di corse e poi la svolta hostess

so cosa dico e tutta la vita al centralino anche no .


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu dove vivi?
> La signora che ti pulisce casa, quello che ti porta la spesa o i pasti pronti, la parrucchiera o l’estetista, le commesse dove fai acquisti, il tassista, chi fa andare i mezzi pubblici, chi produce tutte le cose che usi e coloro che fanno gli impiegati in quelle aziende, il cuoco, il pizzaiolo e il cameriere, il barista sono tutti laureati? Sono tutti infelici e frustrati di non fare i lavori secondo te prestigiosi?


Comunque si secondo me molti ambirebbero a fare altro
Se volevi una risposta


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

La mia migliore amica fa l assistenza sociale di fabbrica 
Mi racconta di episodi assurdi 
Gente che ha la busta paga piena di finanziamenti 
Gente che ha avuto una  disgrazia e si è ritrovata sola a dover basare a una famiglai con stipendio da operaio 
Disagi psicologici  dati dalla ripetitività delle mansioni

la migliore amica di mia mamma e finita a fare la tassista qnd e rimasta vedova con due bimbi
La notte aveva pure i turni 

Non sono ne felici ne spensierati certo ridono sorridono mangiamo scopano ma non venitemi a dire che non cambierebbero le loro vite non dico tutti ma buona parte

poi c'è chi vuole vita tranquilla
Le mie colleghe impiegate non farebbero mai il mio lavoro x i viaggi e gli sbattono e le teste da coordinare però poi mi fanno battute qnd arriva un premio 
Certo che sono felici meno r soon d'abilità meno rotture anche ma hanno scelto e va bene così 
Io x carattere morirei tutor il giorno lo al terminale ma ho scelto e va bene così 

si deve poter scegliere allora sei felice


----------



## Martes (16 Aprile 2021)

Comunque ad esempio nel mio campo (non specifico qual è, ma non è l'unico) prendono solo laureati ma si fanno turni massacranti e non si guadagna certo più di un operaio.
Il lavoro non è solo guadagno, ci sono anche altri stimoli.
Però @Carola la laurea potresti usarla un pochino anche quando scrivi? I tuoi post sono illeggibili!


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Comunque ad esempio nel mio campo (non specifico qual è, ma non è l'unico) prendono solo laureati ma si fanno turni massacranti e non si guadagna certo più di un operaio.
> Il lavoro non è solo guadagno, ci sono anche altri stimoli.
> Però @Carola la laurea potresti usarla un pochino anche quando scrivi? I tuoi post sono illeggibili!


Hai ragione scrivo da Cellulare e
Sono una frana da sempre io le odio ste tastiere così a sfioro
Anche perché non ci vedo un casso

non parlo comunque di guadagnare parlo di fare lavori che ti appaghino e ti stimolino e di poter scegliere soptutto questo 
Tante mie amiche non hanno scelto hanno preso la prima cosa che capitasse loro e che garantisse il posto fisso 
Anche mia mamma qnd rinunciai ad un posto in banca era quasi disperata 
Parlo di stimoli e scelte ma è così difficile da capire ?
Forse mi spiego male ok 

e non ho detto che un laureato valga più di un diplomato non mettetemi in bocca cose che non penso

parlo di mercato brunetta dice che la laurea non serve non è così anche x call center mi chiedevano meglio laureati

Poi se sei felice di fare la commessa la tassista la panettiera il dirigente L igienista  ma ben venga buon dio tutto basta che non spacci


----------



## Martes (16 Aprile 2021)

Hai calcato molto sul guadagno, invece. 
E si capisce proprio che ci vedi male, perché questo 





Carola ha detto:


> non ho detto che un laureato valga più di un diplomato non mettetemi in bocca cose che non penso


non so dove l'hai letto


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Hai calcato molto sul guadagno, invece.
> E si capisce proprio che ci vedi male, perché questo non so dove l'hai letto


si parlava di lavori più o meno prestigiosi secondo me 

be il guadagno e' anche parte della soddisfazione o lavorate tutti per passione qui ?

Comunque  partivo dal post di Brunetta

buon sabato


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> La mia migliore amica fa l assistenza sociale di fabbrica
> Mi racconta di episodi assurdi
> Gente che ha la busta paga piena di finanziamenti
> Gente che ha avuto una  disgrazia e si è ritrovata sola a dover basare a una famiglai con stipendio da operaio
> ...


Tre post piccati per rispondere confermando quello che ho scritto.
Il mondo va avanti grazie a quelli che fanno i lavori che tu “anche no” e nella loro situazione comunque compiono scelte.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tre post piccati per rispondere confermando quello che ho scritto.
> Il mondo va avanti grazie a quelli che fanno i lavori che tu “anche no” e nella loro situazione comunque compiono scelte.


Che antipatica che sei brunetta a volte
Il mondo va avanti ma non si parlava di come andasse avanti il mondo ma molto più semplicemente delle possibilità di poter studiare e fare scelte
Chi manda avanti il mondo non è detto che lo faccia felicemente e realizzato come dici tu 
Anche chi asfalta strade manda avanti il mondo non credo sia felice però di spaccarsi così la schiena 
Di questo si parlava sei andata fuori tema 
O forse hai fatto o qualcuno a te caro fa lavori che tu credi che io ricca  snob consideri merda ma non  e così 

si parlava  di possibilità e di essere felici


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Che antipatica che sei brunetta a volte
> Il mondo va avanti ma non si parlava di come andasse avanti il mondo ma molto più semplicemente delle possibilità di poter studiare e fare scelte
> Chi manda avanti il mondo non è detto che lo faccia felicemente e realizzato come dici tu
> Anche chi asfalta strade manda avanti il mondo non credo sia felice però di spaccarsi così la schiena
> ...


Sei da smartphone e fai fatica a tornare indietro. Tutto è partito dalla presunta impossibilità di separarsi se si è poveri. Io ho commentato che è da Catalano dire che si sta meglio ricchi che poveri, ma che comunque (se non ci sono motivazioni di identità personale e sociale che bloccano) se la situazione è insopportabile ugualmente si sceglie di separarsi. Tu hai risposto che poi i figli non possono fare l’università... allora ho fatto notare che il mondo va avanti proprio con la maggior parte della popolazione che l’università non l’ha fatta. Allora hai  aggiunto tutti i casi disgraziati di lavori di merda che tu anche no. Non percepisci nelle tua affermazioni il disprezzo o comunque il tuo porti in una posizione di superiorità?
Io lo vedo.
Poi non è che nessuno dica che è meglio fare lo stradino invece del dirigente di azienda. Ma dubito che il figlio dello stradino possa fare l’università, i master ecc e diventare dirigente, anche se i genitori non si separano.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei da smartphone e fai fatica a tornare indietro. Tutto è partito dalla presunta impossibilità di separarsi se si è poveri. Io ho commentato che è da Catalano dire che si sta meglio ricchi che poveri, ma che comunque (se non ci sono motivazioni di identità personale e sociale che bloccano) se la situazione è insopportabile ugualmente si sceglie di separarsi. Tu hai risposto che poi i figli non possono fare l’università... allora ho fatto notare che il mondo va avanti proprio con la maggior parte della popolazione che l’università non l’ha fatta. Allora hai  aggiunto tutti i casi disgraziati di lavori di merda che tu anche no. Non percepisci nelle tua affermazioni il disprezzo o comunque il tuo porti in una posizione di superiorità?
> Io lo vedo.
> Poi non è che nessuno dica che è meglio fare lo stradino invece del dirigente di azienda. Ma dubito che il figlio dello stradino possa fare l’università, i master ecc e diventare dirigente, anche se i genitori non si separano.


No

io ho detto che molti non si separano per motivi economici e di casi ce ne sono anchequi perché temono di impoverirsi e non poter garantire un futuro ai figli
Sono casi di gente che conosco oltre che qui nel forum

tu mi hai risposto che la tua donna delle pulizie ha mantenuto da sola i figli perche si è trovata sola

io ti ho risposto che un conto e' trovarsi vedove o abbandonate un conto sceglierlo a priori ci pensi a meno che tu non viva con un orco
E ti ho detto che anche la mia tata ha cresciuto due  figli che desideravano fare universita una era anche brava ma non potevano permetterselo per aiutare la mamma che non ne poteva piu di lavorare da sola .

non ho detto che se ti separi poi i figli non andranno alle università ma sicuramente sarà difficilissimo dare  loro questa possibilità se hai uan sola entrata e per giunta bassa

Catalano o non catalano che non so chi sia me ne frego cosa scriva io ti dico cosa vedo e cosa penso 

tu mi hai detto che non è poi così importante  Fare università chesi può lavorare anche senza
Certo si può e non sono lavori di serie b qualsiasi lavoro onesto e' rispettabile

con L università  forse e dico forse potevano emergerela scuola è un trampolino di lancio da sempre


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> No
> 
> io ho detto che molti non si separano per motivi economici e di casi ce ne sono anchequi perché temono di impoverirsi e non poter garantire un futuro ai figli
> Sono casi di gente che conosco oltre che qui nel forum
> ...


Il punto è che per te è fondamentale emergere dalla massa di sfigati. Se un tuo figlio decidesse di smettere di studiare saresti preoccupata prevalentemente perché finirà nella massa.
Ma nella massa ci sono gli sfigati, ma pure tra chi i problemi economici non li ha. Per me il discrimine non è il reddito per nulla. Anche se ovviamente è meglio piangere nella Roll Roice che sul motorino. Ma comunque si piange.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che per te è fondamentale emergere dalla massa di sfigati. Se un tuo figlio decidesse di smettere di studiare saresti preoccupata prevalentemente perché finirà nella massa.
> Ma nella massa ci sono gli sfigati, ma pure tra chi i problemi economici non li ha. Per me il discrimine non è il reddito per nulla. Anche se ovviamente è meglio piangere nella Roll Roice che sul motorino. Ma comunque si piange.


che cattiveria  gratuita che mi hai detto
E non capsico perché
E un tuo pregiudizio che io consideri la
Massa degli sfigati ma come ti permetti da dietro un monitor a trarre Dei giudizi così .. brutti

Se decidesse di smettere di studiare sarei  molto preoccupata così come molto genitori
L istruzione non garantisce solo redditi più alti che sputaci sopra ma migliora le 
Qualità sociali cognitive quelle
Emozionali per questo le persone più istruite  sono mediamente più felici non solo più ricche come dici tu
Se poi fosse istruito e felice di fare cosa vuole andrebbe bene ugualmente

continui a ridire del reddito quanto io ti ho detto che importante è poter scegliere e non finire a fare un lavoro  perche' obbligato a portare a casa qualcosa

ma si parlava di università qualora uno si dovesse separare  ricordi??

comunque va bene così sei tu quella piccata e piena di pregiudizi sul mondo in generale non ricordo chi te lo avesse già detto ma ci aveva preso
Hai  dei toni così ..acidi  ecco che si parli di separazione di cibo ordinato di soldi di figli di idee diverse ti alteri 
Per caso i tuoi figli hanno fatto  scelte diverse ? Ne sono felici ? Bene 

buon week end a tutti


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> che cattiveria  gratuita che mi hai detto
> E non capsico perché
> E un tuo pregiudizio che io consideri la
> Massa degli sfigati ma come ti permetti da dietro un monitor a trarre Dei giudizi così .. brutti
> ...


Quoto; è evidente che un lavoro che piace e ben retribuito ti da la serenità di fare delle scelte nella vita. Scelte fondamentali.
Brunetta: chiedi a Danny se uno stipendio doppio non gli farebbe comodo per separarsi.
Io penso di sì.
Inutile girarsi intorno: con i soldi non si compra la felicità, ma senza, la vita è dura.
E credo che ogni genitore ha detto al proprio figlio di studiare perché lo studio gli offre più possibilità nella vita.
E non credo che chi lavora per 1000 euro al mese è contento di farlo; lo fa perché non ha scelta. Perché un influencer come la Ferragni ha tanti follower? Perché la gente semplice, normale, che non può aspirare a tanto, si accontenta di sbirciare nei frammenti di vita altrui, sognando di essere come loro.
Buon week-end a tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> si parlava di lavori più o meno prestigiosi secondo me
> 
> be il guadagno e' anche parte della soddisfazione o lavorate tutti per passione qui ?
> 
> ...


Buon sabato un cazzo

Io domani devo andare a asfaltare una strada per quegli stronzetti di laureati che questa estate devono andare in riviera a ritirare su l'economia a suon di mojito

Ma vaffanculo va


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto; è evidente che un lavoro che piace e ben retribuito ti da la serenità di fare delle scelte nella vita. Scelte fondamentali.
> Brunetta: chiedi a Danny se uno stipendio doppio non gli farebbe comodo per separarsi.
> Io penso di sì.
> Inutile girarsi intorno: con i soldi non si compra la felicità, ma senza, la vita è dura.
> ...


Ora le hai nominato la Ferragni e si scatena brunetta n chissà che pregiudizi ha anche contro sta ragazza x il semplice fatto di essere ricca avere la tata la colf ecc ecc

Non posso farcela vado a vedermi un film

Comunque quoto cosa hai scritto e lungi da me considerare sfigata la massa ma come hai detto tu scelte

non vorrei aver toccatomagari situazioni sue tipo il figlio che fa lavori che secondo lei io reputerei sfigati  o che ne so ma che se sereno buon x lui
Vorrei mio figlio a  guidare tir ? No sono sincera lavoro usurante mal
Pagato pericoloso
Se la sua passione fosse quella mi adeguerei ma che studiasse comunque perché anche la conoscenza  è sinonimo di libertà

mi dispiacerebbe molto lasciasse gli studi sono sincera
Oltretutto La scuola ha proprio quella capacita'inclusiva che aiuterebbe chi piu ha bisogno
Baci a tutte senza rancore


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto; è evidente che un lavoro che piace e ben retribuito ti da la serenità di fare delle scelte nella vita. Scelte fondamentali.
> Brunetta: chiedi a Danny se uno stipendio doppio non gli farebbe comodo per separarsi.
> Io penso di sì.
> Inutile girarsi intorno: con i soldi non si compra la felicità, ma senza, la vita è dura.
> ...


Ma Danny nemmeno con 200.000 euro al mese si separerebbe, poi si sa .. siccome non ci sono allora si dice:
"Aah se avessi 200.000 euro al mese farei direi sfarei.. "

Ma lo sa anche il gatto che non è vero


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Tra altro io mi sono laureata a fatica perché lavoravo tutti i fine settimana
I miei potevano darmi un piatto caldo e basta
Spese benzina altro era a carico mio e mi è andata  bene che con quel
Lavoro da hostess non avevo mai un week end ma guadagnavo quanto una commessa a tempo pieno cosa che ho fatto ma inconciliabile con obbligo di frequenza
Non sono morta mi sono laureata solo un po' in ritardo di altri
Ai miei figli ho spiegato che vorrei facessero stessa cosa ma che studiassero perché è fondamentale !!


Brunetta ha detto:


> Tre post piccati per rispondere confermando quello che ho scritto.
> Il mondo va avanti grazie a quelli che fanno i lavori che tu “anche no” e nella loro situazione comunque compiono scelte.


Anche no e te lo sottoscrivo ! Se poi dovessi dar da mangiare ai figli e non trovassi nulla anche si !
Non compiono nessuna scelta si accontentano xche non hanno alternative o non le hanno cercate sono capitate il famoso posto fisso


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma Danny nemmeno con 200.000 euro al mese si separerebbe, poi si sa .. siccome non ci sono allora si dice:
> "Aah se avessi 200.000 euro al mese farei direi sfarei.. "
> 
> Ma lo sa anche il gatto che non è vero


non penso invece


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ora le hai nominato la Ferragni e si scatena brunetta n chissà che pregiudizi ha anche contro sta ragazza x il semplice fatto di essere ricca avere la tata la colf ecc ecc
> 
> Non posso farcela vado a vedermi un film
> 
> ...


Mio figlio non si è diplomato e ti do ragione 
Lui fa l’operaio per un buon stipendio e da quando ha lasciato la scuola e lavora è rinato. Mai perso un giorno di lavoro e fa i turni. È sereno? Si. Sono contenta che lo sia? Certo.
E sono anche orgogliosa dell’impegno che ci mette 
Da mamma non sono felice, ci ho fatto l’esaurinento, avrei voluto altro per lui soprattutto perché è un ragazzo intelligente che avrebbe potuto continuare gli studi “facilmente”. 
Ma tant’è , ho dovuto rassegnarmi 
Lo psicologo a cui mi sono rivolta ai tempi mi ha detto che sbagliavo. Da mamma avrei dovuto essere felice di vederlo felice 
Quando i suoi amici si sono diplomati ho pianto. Posso solo sperare che non se ne penta mai


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> che cattiveria  gratuita che mi hai detto
> E non capsico perché
> E un tuo pregiudizio che io consideri la
> Massa degli sfigati ma come ti permetti da dietro un monitor a trarre Dei giudizi così .. brutti
> ...


Cioè tu dici che ”studiare migliora le Qualità sociali cognitive quelle Emozionali per questo le persone più istruite  sono mediamente più felici” e non è vero che ti ritieni superiori le persone che si sono laureate? 
Le qualità umane non hanno nulla a che vedere con lo studio.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio non si è diplomato e ti do ragione
> Lui fa l’operaio per un buon stipendio e da quando ha lasciato la scuola e lavora è rinato. Mai perso un giorno di lavoro e fa i turni. È sereno? Si. Sono contenta che lo sia? Certo.
> E sono anche orgogliosa dell’impegno che ci mette
> Da mamma non sono felice, ci ho fatto l’esaurinento, avrei voluto altro per lui soprattutto perché è un ragazzo intelligente che avrebbe potuto continuare gli studi “facilmente”.
> ...


Potrà sempre studiare quando lo riterrà necessario per la sua vita.


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buon sabato un cazzo
> 
> Io domani devo andare a asfaltare una strada per quegli stronzetti di laureati che questa estate devono andare in riviera a ritirare su l'economia a suon di mojito
> 
> Ma vaffanculo va





Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio non si è diplomato e ti do ragione
> Lui fa l’operaio per un buon stipendio e da quando ha lasciato la scuola e lavora è rinato. Mai perso un giorno di lavoro e fa i turni. È sereno? Si. Sono contenta che lo sia? Certo.
> E sono anche orgogliosa dell’impegno che ci mette
> Da mamma non sono felice, ci ho fatto l’esaurinento, avrei voluto altro per lui soprattutto perché è un ragazzo intelligente che avrebbe potuto continuare gli studi “facilmente”.
> ...


mio cugino stessa cosa e mia zia come te piangeva ancora tre mesi dopo la sua decisione in vacanza
Lui era felice  faceva L impiegato ha messo su famiglia 

poi è stato licenziato 4 anni a casa con la moglie insegnante precaria i miei zii si sono fumati La liquidazione
Ma lui era il classico pigrone mia zia a dire avessi studiato avessi studiato la verità che il signorino certi lavori li evitava  
Adesso ha trovato come  magazziniere che a 50 anni gli e andata di lusso  e mia zia ancora a dire che con il diploma avrebbe aspirato ad altro 
Lui però non è felice di guidare il muletto eppure manda avanti il mondo come tutti 



la  psicologa ha ragione certo
Poi con i suoi figli farebbe come noi 
Anche se  la cosa importante è la serenità 
Dovesse pentirsi può sempre prender il diploma serale


----------



## Ulisse (16 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buon sabato un cazzo
> 
> Io domani devo andare a asfaltare una strada per quegli stronzetti di laureati che questa estate devono andare in riviera a ritirare su l'economia a suon di mojito
> 
> Ma vaffanculo va


la solita insoddisfazione cronica dei manovali
C'è gente che pagherebbe oro per stare all'aria aperta mentre tutta la nazione è in lockdown.

poi, visto l'avvicinarsi dell'età da cantiere, vi ho osservato bene.
il 1° scava (poco)
il 2° dice dove scavare
il 3° dice al 2° che il punto va bene. solo 20 cm più a destra 
il 4° dice al 3° anche 15 cm vanno bene
il 5° dovrebbe controllare i primi 4 ma è andato a fare i panini.
il 6° è andato a vedere perchè il 5° non ritorna


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè tu dici che ”studiare migliora le Qualità sociali cognitive quelle Emozionali per questo le persone più istruite  sono mediamente più felici” e non è vero che ti ritieni superiori le persone che si sono laureate?
> Le qualità umane non hanno nulla a che vedere con lo studio.


Ah brune e finiscila certo che sono qualità innate o le hai o non le hai  puoi avere 8 master ed essere un freddo anaffettivo

ma ci sono fior  di studi sociologici che testimoniano quello che ho scritto
Se sei sereno realizzato sei anche più ben disposto e meno aggressivo verso il mondo più felice insomma 


*Tenete alla vostra salute? Allora è forse è il caso di mettervi sotto e studiare sodo*. Perché un buon libro o un esercizio mentale potrebbero essere la medicina che vi permetterà di stare bene, con il corpo e con lo spirito. Uno scherzo? Una provocazione? Una casualità? Niente affatto, *ce lo dice l’Ocse*. L’Organizzazione Internazionale per la Cooperazione e lo Sviluppo Economico, nel suo ultimo rapporto sul mondo dell’istruzione, ha infatti dedicato un focus al rapporto tra studi e soddisfazione nella vita. E i risultati mostrano *condizioni nettamente migliori per chi ha deciso di proseguire gli studi oltre l’età dell’obbligo*. *PIU’ SI STUDIA, PIU’ SI È IN FORMA -* Nei Paesi che hanno partecipato al sondaggio*, la quota di*

Se vuoi ti linko un po' di articoli


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè tu dici che ”studiare migliora le Qualità sociali cognitive quelle Emozionali per questo le persone più istruite  sono mediamente più felici” e non è vero che ti ritieni superiori le persone che si sono laureate?
> Le qualità umane non hanno nulla a che vedere con lo studio.


Ma dove  leggi superiore??
Non vedi che è un tuo pregiudizio 
Si parla di FELICITÀ. Non SUPERIORITÀ


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ah brune e finiscila certo che sono qualità innate o le hai o non le hai  puoi avere 8 master ed essere un freddo anaffettivo
> 
> ma ci sono fior  di studi sociologici che testimoniano quello che ho scritto
> Se sei sereno realizzato sei anche più ben disposto e meno aggressivo verso il mondo più felice insomma
> ...


Infarti

Pensa a come è sempre felice e allegrone Sgarbi, tanto per citarne uno istruito che si conosce


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la solita insoddisfazione cronica dei manovali
> C'è gente che pagherebbe oro per stare all'aria aperta mentre tutta la nazione è in lockdown.
> 
> poi, visto l'avvicinarsi dell'età da cantiere, vi ho osservato bene.
> ...


Io sono il n 2


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè tu dici che ”studiare migliora le Qualità sociali cognitive quelle Emozionali per questo le persone più istruite  sono mediamente più felici” e non è vero che ti ritieni superiori le persone che si sono laureate?
> Le qualità umane non hanno nulla a che vedere con lo studio.


Leggi bene non ho scritto qualità umane ma sociali cognitive emozionali s ehai determinati strumenti affronti meglio decisamente meglio varie aspetti che la vita ti riserva
Puoi essere un ignorante dal cuore d oro ( qualità umana ) ma essere in grossa difficoltà senza alcuni strumenti proprio perché ignori
Non parlo di qualità quali bontà d animo generosità altruismo ma leggi cosa scrivo ?

qnd facevo i colloqui  x ricerca personale chi proveniva dal classico aveva capacità superiori di elaborare pensieri padronanza della lingua apertura mentale
Io non ho fatto il classico e nessuno  dei miei ragazzi e pazienza
Si parla di strumenti che hai se studi non di chi è più buono
Piu strumenti hai più possibilità hai di uscire da certi pantani più potresti  avere vita mediamente soddisfacente
Mio cugino no diploma no trasferte voglio stare vicino a mamma' è limitato e questi suoi limiti lo hanno portato ad accettare il primo lavoro che il mercato gli ha proposto
Sottopagato ripetitivo e non è felice x niente e in casa si riflette la sua insoddisfazione oltre che i miei zii ne hanno le balle piene di tirare fuori soldi perche comunque non ce la fanno

avesse avuto strumenti  in più x quanto complicato il mondo del lavoro forse avrebbe anche più capacità di rimettersi in gioco e dico forse maggio agganci da precedenti lavori ma soptutto la testa non così LIMITATA

qnd gli dicevo fatti un corso investi in qualcosa ( a parte che non aveva soldi ) valuta altre piazze .. un pulcino bagnato !! Proprio  non ci arrivava il suo mondo e' il paese dove sta e le 10 aziende lì vicino
È un grosso limite davvero ragazzi
Ma se sei felice buon x te ma non lo era e con lui almeno altre 5 persone

Non parlo di superiorità si essere meglio di serie a e di serie b
Poi che non vorrei mio figlio come mio
Cugno???  SIIIII !!!  Lo amerei comunque? Certo


----------



## Ulisse (17 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono il n 2


Ruolo di concetto


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Leggi bene non ho scritto qualità umane ma sociali cognitive emozionali s ehai determinati strumenti affronti meglio decisamente meglio varie aspetti che la vita ti riserva
> Puoi essere un ignorante dal cuore d oro ( qualità umana ) ma essere in grossa difficoltà senza alcuni strumenti proprio perché ignori
> Non parlo di qualità quali bontà d animo generosità altruismo ma leggi cosa scrivo ?
> 
> ...


A me sembra tu faccia un po'di zuppone, Carola

Cmq capisco l'equazione conoscenza-possibilita'-denaro-felicita'

Pero' alla fin fine x quel che vedo io, (ma è quel che vedo io) più cose sai e più sei depresso.

E più sei depresso e più vuoi saperne di più

In tutti i campi eh

Parlando proprio di felicità nel senso di serenità


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me sembra tu faccia un po'di zuppone, Carola
> 
> Cmq capisco l'equazione conoscenza-possibilita'-denaro-felicita'
> 
> ...


io parlo di strumenti  x affrontare la vita
Il punto di partenza era chi non si separa xche teme di impoverirsi e dare anche meno ai figli 
Dai li siamo finiti a parlare dell importanza di certo studi
Certo chi ignora non si pone certe domande  e nella sua bolla sarà anche sereno può essere 

ma non farei a cambio 
Si perdono anche cose belle dalla vita


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me sembra tu faccia un po'di zuppone, Carola
> 
> Cmq capisco l'equazione conoscenza-possibilita'-denaro-felicita'
> 
> ...


non e'solo denaro = felicità
ma anche fare qualcosa che ti piaccia x 8/9 ore al giorno mediamente .


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> non e'solo denaro = felicità
> ma anche fare qualcosa che ti piaccia x 8/9 ore al giorno mediamente .


Credo che ij pochi riescano a fare ciò che piace per 8/9 ore al giorno. 
Anche se studi, ti impegni, combatti, non sempre si riesce. 
Non è essere pessimista, ma è fatto naturale dell'esistenza. 
Da come parli sembra una cosa scontata.


----------



## Vera (17 Aprile 2021)

@Carola ho cercato di seguire il tuo ragionamento e, per alcuni versi, può anche essere giusto ma tieni presente che prendere una laurea non ti assicura sempre un posto di lavoro "importante".
Tra i commessi, centralinisti, baristi, operai ci sono tanti laureati.


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> @Carola ho cercato di seguire il tuo ragionamento e, per alcuni versi, può anche essere giusto ma tieni presente che prendere una laurea non ti assicura sempre un posto di lavoro "importante".
> Tra i commessi, centralinisti, baristi, operai ci sono tanti laureati.


 ma ho scritto questo??

Ho  detto che ti da delle possibilità in più poi ci va culo predisposizione al rischio a staccarsi dagli affetti mille cose perché  credimi  dopo 9 anni di società  di selezione ne ho viste di ogni ma davvero di OGNI gente che io mi sarei alzata e avrei dato un calcio in culo potrei scrivere un libro

Comunque il barista laureato avrà comunque delle conoscenze in più per gestire le sue cose a qualcosa servirà studiare mi auguro 




comunque  IL TEMA era non mi separo perché poi ho pochi soldi e potrei togliere possibilità ai miei figli 

va be comunque è corretto  che ognuno di noi abbia le sue opinioni le esprima ecc senza sentirsi offeso o offendere
Se L ho fatto  non era mia intenzione 

buon week end a todos


----------



## Vera (17 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma ho scritto questo??
> 
> Ho  detto che ti da delle possibilità in più poi ci va culo predisposizione al rischio a staccarsi dagli affetti mille cose perché  credimi  dopo 9 anni di società  di selezione ne ho viste di ogni ma davvero di OGNI gente che io mi sarei alzata e avrei dato un calcio in culo potrei scrivere un libro
> 
> ...


Guarda che io non mi sono sentita offesa. Vista la stizza, quella offesa sei tu.
Buon week end a te, rilassati.


----------



## Vera (17 Aprile 2021)

Continuerò a sostenere che se una persona vuole davvero separarsi, lo fa. I problemi si affrontano e si superano. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere e lamentele.
I figli imparano e prendono esempio da quello che vivono in famiglia.
I figli se vogliono andare all'università, se non ci saranno grandi possibilità, faranno quello che hanno fatto tantissimi ragazzi. Trovano un lavoro e si pagano gli studi.
Tantissime famiglie, pur unite felicemente in matrimonio, con uno stipendio, hanno visto laureare i propri figli.


----------

